# Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2008)

Egal ob in Zeitschriften, dem Forum vom Anglerboard oder anderen Foren im Netz, ob in Büchern oder auf DVD`S:
Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, dass man studieren sollte, um die modernen Angelmethoden richtig anwenden zu können. Die „richtige" Einstellung zum angeln scheint da genauso wichtig zu sein wie die „richtige" Kleidung, das „richtige" Gerät und nicht zuletzt der „richtige" Köder. 

Wenn man dann liest, dass die „Experten und Spezialisten" regelmäßig alle paar Monate eine neue Methode, einen neuen Köder oder neues Gerät „brauchen", um erfolgreich zu sein, kann ein Einsteiger schon verzweifeln. Ruten unter 200 Euro gelten da als „billig", Rollen unter 300 Euro „können ja nix taugen", wenn der Köder nicht das modernste aus Japan kommt, kann er ja nix fangen. 

Da meint der Einsteiger schnell, dass er unter 1000 Teuros Erstausrüstungskosten nix fangen kann. Das hat natürlich auch seinen Grund darin, dass die Industrie meint, dass man eben jedes Jahr neues Gerät präsentieren muss, um den Händlern durch die Neuheiten bessere Umsätze gewährleisten zu können. Wenn man sich jedoch überlegt, das durch eine solche Politik vielleicht gerade auch Einsteiger eher abgeschreckt werden als ermuntert, könnte der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen. 

Ein Einsteiger will ja nicht am Anfang schon Unsummen ausgeben und möglichst noch studieren, um das teuer erworbene Gerät auch einsetzen zu können - Er will eigentlich nur erst mal angeln gehen. Und ein paar Fische fangen. Das war doch letztlich bei jedem von uns auch so, der schon länger angelt. 

Dass im Laufe der Zeit, vor allem dann wenn man sich mit etwas intensiver beschäftigt, logischerweise eine immer weitergehende Spezialisierung erfolgt, ist nur zwangsläufig. Wie beim Briefmarkensammeln. Am Anfang nimmt man alles mit, was viereckig ist, gezackte Ränder hat und nach befeuchten klebt. Erst im Laufe der Zeit spezialisieren sich dann die Sammler und sammeln bestimmte Länder, Motive oder Farben. Aber auch da - wie bei jedem Hobby und jeder Leidenschaft - steht am Beginn das einfache! 

Logischerweise wird in der Werbung immer wieder gerne das jeweilige Topprodukt einer Firma vorgestellt und beworben. Auch wenn damit mit Sicherheit nicht die größten Umsätze gefahren werden. Aber die „Kompetenz", die eine Firma mit einem Referenzprodukt beweist, soll halt auch auf die ganze Produktpalette austrahlen. Was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Was mich ein bisschen ärgert ist bei all den „Experten", „Spezialisten" und den vielen neuen „Toppprodukten", dass da die Einsteiger vergessen oder zumindest vernachlässigt werden. 

Denn kaum ein Einsteiger wird in der Lage sein, diese Neuheiten und Toppgeräte so einsetzen, wie sie vom Experten gedacht sind-  und für den bestimmten Einsatzzweck oft genug auch wirklich erstklassig! Dabei will der arme Einsteiger doch einfach nur mal ein paar Fische fangen und angeln gehen..... 

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich angefangen, eine kleine Serie über altbewährte Köder zu schreiben, die zeigen soll, dass erfolgreiches angeln auch ganz einfach sein kann und beileibe nicht teuer sein muss. Und  auch, dass man da für den Anfang ganz sicher kein Spezial- oder Zielfischgerät braucht, sondern dass man mit Methoden fischen kann, welche den Einsatz von durchaus preiswertem Gerät erfolgreich zulassen. 

Denn in meinen Augen ist es so, dass jeder Angler mehr - und je einfacher man erfolgreich sein kann, desto mehr werden auch anfangen zu angeln - letztlich auch für Hersteller, Importeure und Händler mehr Kunden bedeuten. 

Statt also immer „up to date" sein zu wollen, einem Einsteiger zeigen, wie einfach man mit Angeln anfangen kann. Alles andere inklusive der ganzen Spezialisierung kommt dann eh automatisch. 

Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140906
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2259381
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141037
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141050
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141093

wird natürlich fortgesetzt....


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Du bist aber mit deinen Made, Mopps und Effzett Trööts aber auf so einem richtigen "Back to the Roots" Trip:vik:
Angeln *muss* weder kompliziert noch teuer sein, so lange man mit einem Bambusstock, Bindfaden und umgebogener Nadel irgendwie auch Fische fangen kann, wie kompliziert und teuer es seien *darf*, entscheidet jeder nach Erfahrung, eigenem Geschmack und Geldbeutel #6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## stamo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

In der neuen Fisch und Fang und auf der DVD ist die sog. 100 Euro Aktion passend zu dem Thema. Für 100 Euro deckt sich der Redakteur mit einer kompletten Ausstattung  ein und versucht seinen Zielfisch gefangen.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe gehts (erfolgreich) auf Forelle.
Also die F&F hat dein Thema bereits behandelt!


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Deine Range bzw Auflistung von ''Altbewärten'' Ködern ist äuserst Lesenswert!

So wie auch dieser Beitrag!

In vielen Dingen kann ich dir da auch zustimmen,gerade die jungen Karpfenangler die hier in den Foren nach einer Einsteigerausrüstung fragen,werden oftmals mit Spezial Ausrüstung zugemüllt.Nach dem Mottou brauchst was,sonst bist du nichts!
Da wird nem 9jährigen Sprösslich für den Anfang empfohlen sich 2 Fox Wariorr Elite + Marker- und Spodrute  zu besorgen,dabei weiß er nicht einmal,was ne Fox Wariorr oder geschweigeden ne Marker- oder Spodrute ist?!?|kopfkrat

Von den Passenden Fox Rollen will ich gar nicht reden...

Mit der Ausrede: ,,Da hasste länger was davon!!!''

Na klar hat er davon länger etwas von(vorausgesetzt er geht damit gut um,für die meisten Angelgeräte brauchen Anfänger manchmal eh ne Anleitung oder nen Studium),als von einer ''Tele-Alround'' aber vlt will er das ja gar nicht? Er möchte sehr warscheinlich nur nen bissel mitt nen paar Freunden zum Teich um  die Ecke nen paar Plötzen fangen?(Oder er geht mit 7 schon in den Rathauspark,weil dort Koi-Karpfen von beachtlicher Größe ihr ''Unwesen'' treiben :m).
Aber das nur nebenbei,jedenfalls hasst du schon recht,man braucht keine High-end Ausrüstung um seine Fische zu fangen.
So wie einige Angler(in gewissen Punkten auch ich)die Einstellung pflegen,dass es die Fische nicht interessiert,ob da über der Wasseroberfläche/am Ufer eine Ausrüstung für 1000 oder 100 Euro steht!!

Aber Naja,wirklich nen Lesenswerter Beitrag.#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> In der neuen Fisch und Fang und auf der DVD ist die sog. 100 Euro Aktion passend zu dem Thema.



100 Euro find ich da persönlich schon ziemlich dicke...

Denk mal ans Madenangeln wie beschrieben:
Ne vernünftige 20 - Grammrute braucht nicht mehr als um die 20 Euro kosten, eine dafür taugliche Rolle (tauglich, kein technisches Wunderwerk) kriegt man auch so zwischen 20 und 30 Euro (für die, welche sich noch an die D - Mark erinnern können, das waren mal so um die 50 Mark!!). 

Man sollte auch dran denken, dass duch Rationalisierung und technischen Fortschritt Rollen für 20 - 30 Euro heute auch mehr taugen als damals die Rollen für um die 50 D - Mark. Das gleiche gilt für die Ruten im preiswerten Segment. 

Dazu noch ein Päckchen Haken, Wirbel und Blei: 5 - 10 Euro plus ne Dose Maden und Du bist dabei (für insgesamt 50 - 60 Euro..)....


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Aber zb bei 100 Euro fürs Schwere Wallerfischen wird es dann schon wieder Eng. !

Forellen fang ich auch billiger .....die sollen mal ordentliche vergleiche ziehen.

Denn man kann auch für Lau Stippen wenn man es so nimmt.


Gruss schadstoff


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> Aber zb bei 100 Euro fürs Schwere Wallerfischen wird es dann schon wieder Eng. !


Wir sprechen hier ja von Einsteigern.
Und sorry, wenn ich das jetzt so hart sage:
Kein Einsteiger sollte mit Wallerangeln anfangen...


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Thomas, deine Rechnung geht trotzdem nicht auf, auch als Einsteiger kommt man mit einem Päckchen Haken nicht weit, genau so wenig wie mit nur einer Pose oder einer Größe Grundblei, dazu kommen noch Kescher, ggf. Lösezange, Bleischrot usw. 80-100 Euro halte ich für normal, zumindest wenn noch ein kleines bißchen Platz zum Ausprobieren bleiben soll.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Von deiner Thematik weiss ich das ja das es um Einsteiger geht, aber haben die von Fish und Fang das Thema auch als Einsteiger aufgegriffen oder wollten die damit lediglich sagen, zielfisch für wenig geld ? also für Hundert Euro.


----------



## Knispel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

@ Thomas 9904 ,

ich bin angefangen mit einem Weidenstecken und ein wenig Schnur, Stachelschwein - Pose und einen Haken mit einem Wurm dran.

Ohne Papiere, hab von der damaligen Fischereiaufsicht immer einen Anpfiff bekommen, aber im nachhinein haben sie mir das Angeln beigebracht, ich wurde einfach als " Angelverücktes Kind " unter Ihren Schutz gestellt. Mann das ist schon 50 Jahre her, wie doch die Zeit vergeht ...

Mein persönlicher Freund Oswalt lebt heute noch, er hat mich damals beim Schwarzfischen in der Großen Brake erwischt und auf die rechten Bahnen gebracht. Wir treffen uns heute noch ....


----------



## stefclud2000 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hallo,


ich kann es leider auch nur so in den letzten Jahren beobachten, dass manchmal mehr der materielle Wert
zählt als alles andere. Es ist schon erstaunlich was sich
da für "Freaks" am See tummeln um sich gegenseitig die
Taschen vollzuhauen! "Was sie doch für geiles tolles neues Zeug gekauft haben und wie teuer es auch war und das auch nur damit Fische gefangen werden".|bla:
Sorry, ich kann nur darüber schmunzeln! Mensch Leute,ich
besitze noch einige wenige Teile meines Großvaters,dat Zeug ist über 40Jahre alt na und?!! Klar sollte man hier und da ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben aber manches ist echt übertrieben.Aber gut, jedem das seine!
Für mich ist schon logisch das ein absoluter Angelfreak,der jeden Tag angeln geht, gutes Zeug braucht. Aber ein "normaler" Angler muss keine 1000€ ausgeben um damit hin und wieder mal einen Fisch an Land zu ziehen!

So, mein Statement!#6

Gruß und Petri an alle


----------



## bassking (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * Wenn man dann liest, dass die „Experten und Spezialisten" regelmäßig alle paar Monate eine neue Methode, einen neuen Köder oder neues Gerät „brauchen", um erfolgreich zu sein, kann ein Einsteiger schon verzweifeln. *
> 
> Nun, man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die "Spezialisten", die das publizieren, von der "neuen" Methode profitieren, bspw. durch *VERKAUF* oder *Aufbau eines Images*.
> 
> ...


*

*Sehr gut und ambitioniert- zum erfolgreichen Angeln braucht Jeder eigentlich nur ein Grundmaß an Qualität...Profi oder Anfänger...aber da kommt halt auch ein weiterer Trieb des Menschen hoch: sich von Anderen abheben zu wollen- und der Sammlertrieb |wavey:

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Moin Moin ,
also wenn ich alles einrechne was Du als Einsteiger brauchst , sind 100 € nicht viel . Mit dem Kauf einer Angelrute und einer Rolle , mag sie noch so günstig sein , ist es ja nicht getan . Ob es nun auf die Ostsee geht oder ins Süßwasser , da kommt für ne Grundausstattung schnell viel Geld zusammen . Viel mehr als die 100 € sollte man aber nicht ausgeben als Anfänger/Einsteiger bis man für sich selber herausgefunden hat ob einem diese Art der Angellei liegt . Ich selber habe lange Zeit im Süßwasser sowie im Salzwasser geangelt und dementsprechend auch Ausrüstung gehabt . Nun habe ich aber festgestellt das mir das Angeln an und auf der Ostsee mehr liegt um meine Ausrüstung danach ausgelegt . Aber auch da muß teuer nicht heißen das es für MICH gut ist . So habe ich für das BB eine Angelrute die gerade man 10 € gekostet hat und ich komme super damit klar . Bei der Spinn Combo sieht es anders aus , die hat viel mehr Geld gekostet , aber damit bin ich im Schnitt auch 1 x die Woche unterwegs . 
Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir beim Kauf eines neuen Pordukts immer die Frage , wie oft ich dieses einsetzten kann und will . Ich würde mir z.B. keine Brandungsrute für 200 € kaufen weil ich zu selten in die Brandung fahre , da reicht mir ne Combo für 50 €

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rotzbarsch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Meine erste Angelausrüstung hat damals 65 Mark gekostet.Komplett mit allen drum und dran.Habe damit erfolgreich am Forellenpuff geangelt.Die Zange zum Hakenlösen habe ich für 2 Mark im Praktiker gekaut.Kiste für Zubehöhr 7 Mark,Angelstuhl im Sonderposten zwei Stück für 10 Mark.Benutze die Ausrüstung heute noch.Natürlich ist es kein Problem für 100 Euro eine Angelausrüstung für einen bestimmten Fisch zu kriegen.Ausser dem Waller!Ich kaufe mir nur Ruten und Rollen und alles übrige im Sonderangebot, und wenn es als Restposten angeboten wird..Bis jetzt hat das noch kein Fisch bemerkt.Zum Wallerangeln und für Norwegen habe ich mir die Penn 875 LC für 65 Euro gekauft,reduziert von 215 Euro.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> aber da kommt halt auch ein weiterer Trieb des Menschen hoch: sich von Anderen abheben zu wollen- und der Sammlertrieb


Geb ich Dir vollkommen recht - aber auch das dürfte eher weniger für die Einsteiger zutreffen..


----------



## Carsten1977 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Moin Moin.....

eine sehr interessante Fragestellung habt ihr da aufgegriffen! 

Auch ich habe vor ettlichen Jahren, im Alter von 12 Lenzen, mit Schwarzangeln am Dorfbach begonnen. Ich glaube meine Eltern - Nichtangler - hätten mir einen Vogel gezeigt, wenn ich mit der Frage nach mehreren Hundert Euro für Angelgerät angekommen wäre, als ich in den örtlichen Angelsportverein eintreten wollte. 
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut garan erinnern, dass der damalige Jugendwart den hoheitlichen Auftrag von meinem Vater bekam: "Dann kauf dem Jungen mal ´ne Basisausrüstung" - das Budget betrug genau 100,- DM. Und so wurde ich mit einer Rute, einer Rolle, einem kleinen Koffer, ein paar Haken, Posen Blei etc. ausgerüstet und konnte nun offiziell angeln.

Gut, die Zeiten ändern sich und alles wird teurer.....aber wenn das Interesse da ist, dann sammelt sich recht schnell eine Ausrüstung beachtlicher Größe  (auch Wertes) an...

Nach einiger Zeit wird sich dann speziallisiert und neues, besseres Gerät wird angeschafft - wobei nicht teuer gleich gut ist. Natürlich versucht die Angelindustrie in uns das Bedürfnis zu wecken, man könne ohne das neueste Produkt nicht die gleiche Masse / Größe an Fischen fangen - FALSCH. Denn als es diese Dinge nicht gab, wurden schließlich auch Fische gefangen, nicht wahr......Auch die teuerste Rute fängt A nur dann, wenn man damit umgehen kann und B wenn die nötigen Erfahrungswerte vorhanden sind.
Wer dies nicht glaubt / oder wahrhaben möchte, der sollte sich mal mit den (zumindest in unserer Region) russischen Landsleuten unterhalten --> mit zum Teil "Vor-Steinzeitlichem-Angelgerät" ziehen diese Angler wahre Monster aus den Fluten - also es geht doch!!!

Auch die 100,-- Aktion der F&F ist in erster Linie ein "Werbe-Gag". Wer hat denn mal mitgezählt, wie oft die Firmennamen des Gerätes bzw. des Geschäftes genannt wurde....na, dämmerts. Klar, den weiter oben genannten Waller werde ich wohl nicht mit 100 € fangen können, aber will das denn der Einsteiger? Wohl kaum! Erst mal Fische fangen lernen - und wenn man Spass daran hat, dann wird man auch mehr Geld investieren.

Mein Fazit, wer angeln möchte, kann dies auch mit schmalem Geldbeutel sehr effektiv tun - es ist der Angler mit seiner Erfahrung, der die Fische Fängt und nicht irgendwelches Hi-Tec-Gerät!

In diesem Sinne
Carsten


----------



## stamo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

natürlich ist das bei der F&F viel Werbung für den Angelladen und die Marken, aber das hat man ja jetzt in schrecklicher Häufung überall. (Und ob der Verkäufer jetzt so viel Werbung für sich macht, wenn er da als Ureinwohner in kurzer Hose rumtorkelt ?).
Es ging bei den 100 Euro nur um den Zielfisch Forelle und Kescher war nicht im Preis enthalten.
Für Rute und Rolle wurden knapp 40 Euro bezahlt, der Rest ging für Köder und Schnur drauf.

By the way:
Was ich da nicht verstanden habe ist, warum fischt er ohne Stahlvorfach, obwohl im Film gesagt wurde, dass es Hechte im Gewässer gibt?


----------



## bobbl (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Also
Ich find es super,dass so ein Thema augemacht wurde!:m
Ich finde, dass sowas sehr wichtig ist, um Einsteigern zu zeigen, dass man nicht immer hunderte Euro für eine Ausrüstung zu zahlen.
Als ich noch jünger war hab ich mir wirklich viel ******* gekauft, die in diversen Magazinen hochgelobt wurde und bin mit dem Zeug nie klargekommen. Heute steht viel von dem Zeug nur nutzllos rum und ich könnt mir jedes mal in den Arsch beißen wenn ich die Hunderter sehe.
Nachdem ich im Juni mein Angelprüfung gemacht habe habe ich beschlossen mich eher aufs Spinnangeln zu konzentrieren`und habe schon einiges in die Ausrüstung investiert (Rute Rolle Schnur) und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit und bereue keinen Cent.
Nur finde ich es schade,dass man am Gewässer mit Blinker und Spinner eher belächelt wird, da diese Köder ja  nicht mehr als zeitgemäß gelten.
Ich fange Fische damit und angel gerne damit. Köder wie Wobbler oder oder Twister sind halt nicht meine Welt und ich habe keine Lust mir ständig den Kopf zu zerbrechen, wie ich nicht eventuell den 20 Euro Wobbler hätte lösen können bei nem Hänger.

Mehrere hundert Euro in jede Rute oder Rolle zu investieren finde ich okay, aber man sollte daraus klein Dogma daraus machen und Angler akkzeptieren die das eben nicht tun.
Allerdings finde ich sollte man dennoch seine Ausrüstung so zusammenstellen, dass man Fische damit zuverlässig landen kann und sie nicht mit 50 Metern Schnur und einem Stück der Angelrute durch die Gegend schwimmen muss, nur weil er größer als ein durchschnittlicher Karpfen ist.
Der Rest ist Geschmackssache.:m

Ich persönlich mache es für mich so, dass ich für die "richtigen" Methoden, die ich auch oft betreibe schon einiges investiere, aber zum KöFi fang werde ich mir nie ne Rolle für mehr als 20 Euro kaufen


----------



## s_rathje (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

sehr interessantes thema!

wenn ich so überleg, was an meiner ausrüstung in die schublade "unnötig" gesteckt werden kann, kommen mir fast die tränen. ich bin seit 3.5 jahren angler (mit 12 fischereischein gemacht) und habe ebenfalls mit einer "allround" rute angefangen. 
60 gramm wg und dazu ne 4000 rolle + MONO!! schnur. 2 jahre lang hab ich damit plieten und hechte gejagdt. mittlerweile habe ich ne brandungsausrüstung (200 euro), ne leichte spinnrute + rolle (100 euro), ne schwere spinn rute + rolle(120 euro), ne jerk rute + rolle (100 euro) und demnächst mein 3tes!! fliegenset (alle 3 zusamm 350 euro)

nun kommen noch wobbler, spinner, lebendköder( maden, würmer) und das weitere zubehör dazu. WENN ich nun überleg das mich der ganze spass mitlerweile fast 1000 euro gekostest hat wird mir schlecht!!!

hät ich die chance 3 jahre zurück zu spulen, würde ich wohl bei einer spinnrute + rolle(100 euro), einer brandungskombo (leider 200 euro, da die günstigen branungsrollen meiner meinung nach nichts taugen) und einer fligenkombo (150 euro) bleiben. rechnet man nun noch den kleinkram dazu, bin ich wohl mit 600 euro ganz gut dabei, also ein wenig mehr als die hälfte!!


----------



## Spaceguppy (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Mein Thema :l:k

"Aus diesem Grunde habe ich angefangen, eine kleine Serie (...) zu schreiben, die zeigen soll, dass erfolgreiches angeln auch ganz einfach sein KANN."

ich würde sogar sagen "sollte" oder "muss". Wenn ich bedenke, wie viele Fische durch "Experimente", die meist eher Nachahmung sind, NICHT gefangen werden... 


"Denn in meinen Augen ist es so, dass jeder Angler mehr - und je einfacher man erfolgreich sein kann, desto mehr werden auch anfangen zu angeln - letztlich auch für Hersteller, Importeure und Händler mehr Kunden bedeuten."

wobei ich sagen würde, dass es eine absolute Obergrenze gibt, die durch Vereine bzw. Fischbestände und Gewässerfläche gesetzt wird.

Ansonsten - Daumen hoch!

Christian


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Mal Butter bei die Fische.
Rausgesucht aus einem namhaften Online-shop. Alles Sachen, mit denen ich auch ans Wasser gehen würde ohne Angst zu haben Bruch zu erleiden. 
Als Anfänger wohlgemerkt, z.B. an einen Forellenteich.

Telerute 2,7m 30-60 g WG                      12,95
Rolle 3 Kugellager                                  12,95
Schnur                                                 1,95
Wirbelsortiment                                      0,75
5 Päckchen Haken versch. Größe               1,00 
10 versch. Posen                                    3,25
Schrotblei Sortiment                                1,60
Grundblei Sortiment                                 3,85
Kleinteiledose                                         1,50
Rutenhalter                                            1,60
Unterfangkescher                                    9,95
* Summe                                                         50,99*

Mit ner zweiten Rolle und Rute ist man bei 76,89.

Logisch dass es kein Hochqualitatives Material ist, aber zum Anfangen und testen ob die Angelei überhaupt Spass macht und in welche Richtung man sich orientieren möchte absolut ausreichend. Würd ich so jedem unbelecktem Anfänger empfehlen.


----------



## bacalo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Je nach Höhe der zur Verfügung stehenden Finanzmittel.
Ferner die eigene Passion, die einem dazu treibt, sich mal was zu können. Des Weiteren die Kollegen der angelnden Zunft, die einem suggerieren, dass nur mit der Rolle Daiwa Gorgonzola oder so ähnlich die dicken Dinger gefangen werden.

Ach ja, die ersten Fische fing ich nur mit einer Spule mit rund 100 m 0,30er Platil, Schwimmer und die verfügbaren Haken vom Vater. Machte einen heiden Spaß, wenn sich die Plastikspule zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger (mit integrierter Bremse)
drehte.

Heute denke ich, mein Angeltackle-Dealer ist reich.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## trixi-v-h (13. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Thomas9904 normal hast du vollkommen Recht das Angeln nicht teuer sein muss aber schau doch bloss mal hier im Board was da für Empfehlungen herumfliegen. Eine Rute oder Rolle welche nicht mindestens Daiwa oder Shimano ist wird als Billigteil abgewertet.


----------



## schadstoff (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ne sry aber die Geflochtene ist eine der revolutionierensden erfindungen der letzten Jahrzehnte überhaupt...

Und ich Glaube mir das Recht rausnehmen zu können diesen Standpunkt nicht mal erläutern zu müssen warumich das so sehe ...


----------



## zanderzahn (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

... was interessierts den fisch mit welcher ausrüstung der angler angelt??? - bei einer hohen fischdichte kann man mit den günstigsten ruten und rollen gut fangen - natürlich nur wenn man keine allzu groben fehler macht (viel zu dicke schnur, übergewichtige posen, oder die schnur kann nicht abgezogen werden...

mal ehrlich: bis auf die ganz kapitalen kann man alles mit billigruten und rollen landen wenn die auch (schlechte) bremse einigermaßen eingestellt ist...

...als anfänger braucht man nicht high tech material - und die angler die das für sich beanspruchen brauchen es auch nicht - sie wollen es nur!!!

-angeln muß nicht teuer sein, das high tech-feeling aber schon!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Also ein Einsteiger ist ja jemand, der sich aufgrund bestandener Fischereiprüfung schon ansatzweise mit der Materie beschäftigt hat (Jungfischer lasse ich mal weg). Ein gewisses Maß an Motivation für die Ausübung des künftigen Hobbys setze ich also voraus. Deswegen würde ich ihm auch nicht unbedingt nur das Allerbilligste empfehlen. 

So ungefähr würde der Gerätehändler Kohlmeise beraten (in Bayern sind meist 2 Handangeln erlaubt):

- eine Teleskop- oder Steckrute 3,30 m: 40 - 100 gramm WG
  40 Euro

- dazu ne robuste Rolle
  30 Euro

- eine Teleskop- oder Steckrute 2,70 - 3 m: 30 - 60 gramm 
  30 Euro

- die gleiche Rolle, nur ne Nummer kleiner
  25 Euro

- Schnur (mono natürlich): 5 Euro

- 4 Rutenhalter: 10 Euro

- Kescher (der sollte nicht beim ersten Karpfen zusammenklappen, deswegen nicht der allerbilligste): 25 Euro

- Tasche / Futteral: 20 Euro

- 1x Schrotblei, verschiedene Lochbleie und Birnenbleie
   3x Fadenstopper, 5x verschiedene Wirbel, 5 Posen, 10 
   Päckchen gebundene Haken aller Größen, 2 Ködernadeln
   5 Stahlvorfächer, 2 Effzett 22 gramm, 2 Mepps, 
   30 Euro

- eine Zange zum Hakenlösen
  5 Euro

- Messer und Meter hat er selbst, fällt also weg

- einen kleinen Gerätekasten:
  10 Euro

summa summarum:  230 Euro

billiger wirds leider nicht, aber viel billiger, als so manche Anfängerausrüstung, die ich so sehe. 

P.S. Tauwürmer habe ich nicht berechnet, die soll er wie ich auch gefälligst selber suchen gehen!!!

#6


----------



## ernie1973 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi!

Bin auch kein Fan von "High-end" Tackle, da ich ganz ehrlich meine, dass es unter rauhen Bedingungen einfach zu schnell verschleißt....selbst bei hoher Qualität und guter Pflege!

Habe im Laufe der Jahre auch so manches "Billig-Produkt" gefunden, mit dem ich hochzufrieden bin - beispielsweise habe ich mir aus Jux mal eine "Rute&Rolle"-Combo im Internet bestellt - die Rolle war so genial, dass ich mir diese danach noch 2 x bei ebay besorgt habe!

Im ernst - das Ding ist der Hammer in jeder Hinsicht und ich angle damit meist meine Grundruten am Rhein und bin sowas von happy!

...und es ist eine Rolle, die von der Firma ist, die u.a. den Aldi-Kram herstellt - hätte es auch nicht geglaubt und eher zu teurem Kram angeraten, aber es gibt immer mal Ausnahmen - man muß sie nur finden!

...und alleine die neuen Werkstoffe im Rutenbau machen es möglich, dass eine günstige Rute heute die Eigenschaften einer teuren High Tech Rute von vor 15 Jahren hat!

Aber - jedem das Seine - und wer die Kohle hat, oder ganz einfach mehr ausgeben will, der soll es für sein Hobby doch auch ruhig machen!

....stellt Euch vor, alle würden nur Ferraris fahren....man wie peinlich wäre dann ein BMW???? *grins*

und mal ganz im Ernst...keiner meiner Fische hat sich bisher beschwert, dass er mit "billig-Tackle" gefangen wurde!

...und wenn mal etwas kaputt geht, dann verzweifel ich nicht gleich, sondern kaufe es mal eben nach!....natürlich halten viele teurere Sachen auch länger, aber da muß man immer abwägen - mir wäre eine teure Rute am Rhein einfach zu schade und die billigen halten seit Jahren so einiges aus!

Ernie


----------



## deinosuchus (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi!

Wieso ist es eigentlich vor allem bei den jungen Leuten nur noch üblich mit Anglizismen um sich zu werfen? Tackle... mich gruselt es jedesmal. Ausrüstung, Gerät... hey, klingt das soo viel uncooler?

Aber damit fängt schon was an, was sich wohl bei vielen dann im Kauf fortsetzt: Sich absetzen wollen, cooles Gerät haben usw. ... mir ist nicht klar, wieso eine Spezial-Karpfenrute 500 Euro kostet, wo es auch eine 0815-Rute für 30 euro tut, die beide am Ende auf eine Art eingesetzt werden, die sowas von einfach ist: Grundangelei. Oder wieso man bei Fragen nach einer Rute oder Rolle für 50 Euro, nur hört "also unter 100 taugt nix"?

Z.B. mal das Beispiel von Kohlmeise:
Steckrute für 30 Euro... halte ich schon für eher viel Geld. Ich selber habe eine Shimano Alvio 240cm für 18 Euro bekommen und für das Geld ist die wirklich klasse! Kaputt gegangen sind mir erst in meinem Angler-Leben zwei Ruten: Bei einer Cormoran Teleskoprute platzten die Kunststoff / Keramikteile aus dem Spitzenring - reparierbar für wenig Geld. Und eine Balzer 12 Euro Rute, hab ich zerbrochen, weil ich zu brachial einen Hänger lösen wollte.
Ich hab hier z.B. eine kleine Teleskoprute... Hersteller unbekannt... mit einer billigen Rolle. Und diese Rute und die Rolle hab ich bis heute nicht kaputt bekommen, obwohl diese schon gut 20 Jahre in meinem Besitz ist und schon damals ein Billigprodukt war. Sie funktioniert immer noch und ohne Probleme.

Kurz und knapp: Wer mit dem Angeln anfangen möchte, muß nicht erst zig Hundert Euro investieren. Mit Stippruten etc. geht das schon für wenig Geld los und kann genauso spannend sein. Wir als Kinder haben z.B. mit einem Stück Schnur angefangen, an die wir einen Wurm OHNE Haken banden. Und wir haben damit einmal unseren Vater verblüfft, der daneben saß und richtig angelte... kaum was fing, während wir innerhalb einer halben Stunde mit Wurm und Schnur 5 gierige mittelgroße Barsche rausholten. 

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Dorschi1968 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich meine für einen Einsteiger braucht es wirklich nicht viel.
Wenn ich an meine Anfänge zurückdenke,so bin ich mit einer 3m Glasrute und einer Shakespear-Rolle angefangen.Mit der Schwabbelrute habe ich so ziemlich alles an Friedfischen gefangen was geht.Habe mir dann so nach und nach (was das Taschengeld her gab)  weitere Ausrüstung dazu gekauft.
Ich habe auch heute noch die Einstellung das ich für mich persönlich keine Produkte im oberen Preissegment brauche.Ich muss auch nicht die absolut neuesten Sachen haben!
Auch was das Thema Kleidung am Wasser angeht,so muss ich nicht wie ein Bundeswehrsoldat aussehen um meine Karpfen zu fangen!-Soll jetzt kein Angriff auf die Karpfenangler sein,aber wenn ich sehe was die teilweise an Gerät ans Wasser schleppen frage ich mich was das alles gekostet haben mag.
Da ich aber ein liberaler Mensch bin,sage ich,das jeder für sich selber entscheiden soll was er investieren will.


----------



## Slider86 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 100 Euro find ich da persönlich schon ziemlich dicke...
> 
> 
> Dazu noch ein Päckchen Haken, Wirbel und Blei: 5 - 10 Euro plus ne Dose Maden und Du bist dabei (für insgesamt 50 - 60 Euro..)....


 
naja um relativ nach norm angeln zu dürfen brauch man paar mehr sachen...

habe vor paar tagen meinem couseng ne kpl spinn ausrüstung besorgt, von angel eine abu für 15€ eine comoran rolle für fast das gleiche. ABER das kleinfieh geht aufn geldbeutel kescher, blinker, wobbler wirbel, schnur, messer, pries usw bin auf erstaunliche 96€ gekommen mit der er auch was anfangen kann. und es hat sich bewiesen 5barsche in 2stunden dafür das er noch nie gespinnt hat find ich okay. ich dagegen habe wo nur die rolle fast das doppelte kostet auch nur 5barsche gefangen wobei er denn grösseren hatte hehe!

es kommt nicht drauf an wie teuer oder welche marke solange man spass am angeln hat!

aber von dem müll als starterpacks die so bei ebay gehandelt werden rate ich ab, dann lieber bischen mehr investieren und es hält, weil sonst macht es auch kein spass wen man 90% der zeit damit beschäftiget ist die schnur zu entüdeln oder des gleichen.

100€ find ich okay für einen einsteiger der auch ein wenig länger dran spass haben kann umsomit für sich das angeln zu entdecken :m

und alzu weh tut es dann auch nicht wenn es in der ecke liegt...

mfg daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Dorschi1968 schrieb:


> Da ich aber ein liberaler Mensch bin,sage ich,das jeder für sich selber entscheiden soll was er investieren will.



Das ist der wohl wichtigste Satz hier...

Man braucht kein teures Zeug zum Fische fangen - aber es kann durchaus viel mehr Spaß machen... Jeder wie er mag!

Und wer Geräte bestimmter "Marken" zur Selbstbestätigung braucht => OK, hauptsache es macht Spaß!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich glaube, das Problem ist noch ein wenig anders gelagert. Hab ja weiter vorne mal eine kleine Ausrüstung für wenig Geld zusammengestellt. Das fällt mir, und allen die schon länger angeln natürlich relativ leicht.
Ein Anfänger steht da natürlich wie der Ochs vorm Berg. Er hat ja gar keine Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob es sich um ein annehmbares Schnäppchen handelt, oder um billigen Schrott. 
Der " Profi " steht bei einer Beratung in der Zwickmühle. Einerseits möchte man so gut wie Möglich beraten, andererseits natürlich auch nix empfehlen, was vielleicht nach einem halbem Jahr auseinanderfällt. Was Wunder, wenn viele da zu mehr Qualität, sprich höheren Ausgaben, raten. 
Ich helfe mir bei solchen Fragen mit einem Ausflug in die Vergangenheit. Ruten und Rolen, die vor 20 Jahren der Hit und auch nicht grade billig waren, gelten heute als billiger Schrott. Dabei haben damals auch die erfahrenen Angler damit gut und sicher gefangen. Es muss am Anfang nicht zwingend Kohlefaser sein und es müssen auch keine 6 Kugellager in der Rolle sein. Aber es muss geeignet sein, um so abwechslungsreich wie möglich fischen zu können. 
Schon die Frage an den Anfänger, worauf er denn angeln wolle, überfordert diesen doch oft. Allround ist gefragt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Man braucht kein teures Tackle um Fische zu fangen.

Man fischt teures Tackle rein aus Spass-Gründen. Mir macht es nämlich viel mehr Spass mit ner Rolle zu fischen die nicht mühlt und schleift, sondern eben butterweich läuft. Das braucht man nicht, aber es ist eben angenehm.

Das teureres Tackle per se empfinflicher sein soll und schnell kaputtgeht - so eine Aussage halte ich einfach für lachhaft.

Es gibt auf dem Markt im preiswerten Segment sehr gute Sachen. Es gibt aber auch gar kriminellen Schrott mit dem ich nie einen Anfänger ans Wasser lassen würde.

Jemand der viel Geld für sein Hobby ausgibt will nicht vordergründig von jedem dafür respektiert, beneidet oder gar bewundert werden. Natürlich gibt es auch solche. Aber ich denke dem größten Teil der Leute geht es einfach nur darum den Spaßfaktor beim Angeln zu erhöhen. Wer dafür kein teures Tackle braucht - na, umso besser! Es kann außerdem auch Spass machen Schnäppchen zu finden - sich aus den günstigen Angeboten die wirklich guten Sachen herauszusuchen. Die Freude ist doch groß, wenn sich der billige Flohmarktwobbler unbekannter Herkunft als Fangmaschine erweist.

Wenn man aber manchmal liest wie negativ und polemisch hier auf Leute eingeschimpft wird, die viel Geld für ihr Hobby ausgeben - für solch eine Abneigung kann ich kaum eine andere Begründung erkennen als blanken Neid.


----------



## gründler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Also ich sag lieber nix dazu als Stipper aus leidenschaft,ist glaubig besser so,aber ihr könnt es euch denken was so ne Pro-Ausrüstung kostet.|uhoh:
Nur soviel viel viel viel zu viel €.Aber wer dran hängt und es liebt der tut es gerne.
lg

Psie fische fragen nicht nach welche firma rolle schnurr usw.das ist nur Menschliche Brainsache,aber auch vorteile etc.aber fische kann man auch mit nen Bambusknüppel mit Schnurr dran fangen dafür brauch es rein theoretisch keine 14m 7000€ Kopfe für.Ist aber heut zu tage nicht mehr weg zu denken weil schon zu viele damit fischen,und es wird mehr und mehr an Pro Tackel was gekauft wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> Wenn man aber manchmal liest wie negativ und polemisch hier auf Leute eingeschimpft wird, die viel Geld für ihr Hobby ausgeben - für solch eine Abneigung kann ich kaum eine andere Begründung erkennen als blanken Neid.


War nie meine Intention.
Nur, dass ein Einsteiger eben solches "Profigerät" nicht braucht, um angeln zu gehen und Fische zu fangen.  

Ist wie beim Motorradführerschein (wenn dort auch aus anderen Gründen):
Da dürfen Einsteiger nur bis zu einer maximalen PS - Zahl fahren......


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> Denk mal ans Madenangeln wie beschrieben:
> Ne vernünftige 20 - Grammrute braucht nicht mehr als um die 20 Euro kosten, eine dafür taugliche Rolle (tauglich, kein technisches Wunderwerk) kriegt man auch so zwischen 20 und 30 Euro (für die, welche sich noch an die D - Mark erinnern können, das waren mal so um die 50 Mark!!).


 
Da sagst du was.
Ich gebe den größten Teil meiner Investitionen fürs Angeln in Zubehör aus. Ruten und Rollen die ich fische sind teilweise wirklich die berühmt-berüchtigten 40-Euro-Teile. Meine Gerätschaften stammen unter anderem wirklich noch aus D-Mark-Zeiten. Unter anderem eine leichte Grundrute für unter 50 Mark ,die nach wie vor meine einzige Rute ist, die ich zum Karpfenfang nutze, und eine Bologneserute für genau 50 Mark, die ich sogar ständig zum leichten Posen- und Sbirolinofischen im Einsatz habe.
Das teuerste Rutenmodell ist eine schwere Stippe für über 300 Mark, die ich mir schweren Herzens als Jungangler gekauft habe, da günstigere Modelle zu ermüdend sind. Wenn ich umrechne würde diese Stippe heute ca. 150 Euro kosten und wäre schon fast wieder ein Billigteil. Traurig.

Auch noch ständig im Einsatz ist eine leichte Feederrute für damals 160 Mark. Im nachhinein bereue ich den Kauf etwas, da es günstigere Modelle wohl auch getan hätten und ich es damals wirklich nicht dicke hatte. Letztendlich hat sich die Rute aber doch ausgezahlt, weil sie schon so lange im Einsatz ist und noch kein Ende in Sicht ist.

Letzte Woche habe ich mir eine leichte Spinnrute mit einem Wg von 2-15g für 36 Euro gekauft und suche noch eine passende Rolle ähnlicher Preisklasse. Mit diesem Paket werde ich viele viele Jahre lang erfolgreich fischen, da die Qualität einfach völlig in Ordnung ist. Mit "Billigteilen", die nach mehrmaligem Gebrauch auseinander fliegen haben solche Dinge einfach nichts mehr zu tun. (Nochmal für Nostalgiker: die Rute würde umgerechnet ca. 72 DM kosten!)

Ich empfehle jedem Anfänger Ruten und Rollen in diesem Preissegment zu kaufen und lieber in die letzten Meter Montage bis zum Fisch zu investieren. Meistens überrascht es Anfänger doch, wenn sie sich teure Ausrüstung gekauft habe, das Gefühl haben endlich angeln gehen zu können und dann völlig aufgelöst vor der Anschaffung des unerwartet teuren Zubehörs stehen. Dann wird gegeizt und nur das nötigste und billigste gekauft und sich gewundert warum sie am Wasser so unflexibel sind, die Posen brechen, die Haken stumpf sind, die Schnur sich schnell verdrallt und die Schrotbleie die Schnur beschödigen und sich nur 1x verwenden lassen.
Den Fischen ist es letztlich egal ob die präsentierte Montage von einer auf 35 Euro reduzierten Rute und einfacher Rolle (keine billige Plastikversion) serviert wird, oder eine High-Tech-Ausrüstung im 4-stelligen Euro Bereich (Bissanzeiger, Rod-Pod etc. hinzugerechnet) am anderen Ende der Leine befestigt ist. Bevor jetzt Aufschreie kommen: Selbstverständlich mag es sein dass die teure Ausrüstung ein paar Gramm weniger wiegt, das Gefühl im Drill etwas besser ist und sich ein paar Meter weiter werfen lassen, aber gerade für Anfänger sind diese Unterschiede meist gar nicht bemerkbar und sie können sich statt eines hochwertigen Sets lieber 3 günstigere (nicht billige) Ausrüstungen holen. Es ist erstaunlich was für tolle Ausrüstung man für die unteren Preislagen bekommt.

Auch wenn es viele Angler nicht einsehen, aber Ruten und Rollen für 30-40 Euro (die im besten Fallevon 50-60 Euro heruntergesetzt) wurden, werden den Ansprüchen der meisten Angler völlig gerecht und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist absolut Bombe. Bis auf Situationen, die dem Gerät absolute Höchstleistungen verlangen sind teurere Anschaffungen einfach Luxus, die ein Anfänger am wenigsten braucht, allein weil er diesen Luxus (noch) nicht zu schätzen weiss.

Dass die meisten erfahrenen Angler mit eher teuren Ausrüstungsteilen fischen, liegt mMn zu einem nicht zu unterschätzendem Teil daran, dass die neuen Anschaffungen immer besser (und meist teurer) sein müssen als die Alten. Das schaukelt sich hoch und nach Jahrzehnten der Angelei fischt man mit doppelt so teuren Dingen wie zuvor, obwohl man eigentlich immer zufrieden mit vorangegangenen Modellen geangelt hat, die jetzt im Keller stehen. Ich denke ein großer Teil der angesammelten Ausrüstung verstaubt zu unrecht.

edit: Ich habe nichts gegen teure Gerätschaften, die teilweise sogar eine Berechtigung haben da sie oftmals auf sehr spezielle Situationen am Gewässer zugeschnitten sind, aber oft ist es der Angler der sich an "hochwertigsten" Ausrüstungsteilen erfreut und nicht die Erfordernisse am Gewässer, die den Kauf einer 300 Euro-Rute erzwingen. Wie in anderen Lebenssituationen auch kann auch ein hauch von Luxus Spaß machen.


----------



## Klinke (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

#6 Top posting, dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.
Gehe ich komplett konform mit und auch deine Gerätschaften und Preisvorstellungen passen zu mir 
Ich werde jedesmal beim angeln belehrt von meinen werten Mitkollegen, das meine Ruten "schlecht verarbeitet" sind "Kratzer im Lack" haben oder was weiss ich nicht alles. Die schöne Rolle von ABU die ich hier im AB gewonnen habe (Danke nochmal) wird als billiger Schrott betitelt.
Fangen tun die Jungens aber nicht mehr als ich und meine Ausrüstung hält und hält und hält auch...


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Das Ganze hier geht schon wieder in die Region "High End vs. Billig Gerät"...

Das Wort "kompliziert" aus dem Titel wird irgendwie völlig ignoriert 


Nein, angeln muß nicht kopliziert sein, aufgrund diese Themas hier habe ich gestern mal in Kisten gewühlt und doch tatsächlich ein altes Blinker Sonderheft gefunden  "Einfach angeln - Besser fangen" so der Titel...

Ich habe mir dieses alte Stück Buchfruckerkunst gestern mal wieder durchgelesen und so einiges gefunden, was man echt "vergessen" hat...

Zugegebn, diese Blinker Sonderhefte sind nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei  Dieses eine aber hat irgendwie was...

Es werden Knoten erklärt, Standardmethoden vorgestellt usw. keine Spezialisierung etc. EINFACH ANGELN eben 

Manchmal glaube ich, daß wir alten Hasen es einfach ab und zu vergessen, daß angeln nämlich eigentlich ganz einfach ist und vieles einfach verkomplizieren... Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur mein Eindruck?


----------



## Palerado (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Das Heft habe ich auch.
Das sind wirklich die Methoden die ich früher immer benuzt habe und auch teilweise noch benutze.


----------



## locotus (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Mein Gerät kauf ich auch meistens als Sonder- oder Restposten. Ob Karpfenrute, Feederrute oder Rollen, regulärer Preis meist über 100,-€, hab ich oft für die Hälfte bekommen. Ich habe vor ca. zwei Jahren angefangen mich mehr auf das Spinnangeln zu konzentrieren. Wenn man sich dann über passendes Material informiert, wird ganz schnell ziemlich teuer. Die Rute sollte leicht sein die Rolle ebenso. Ein Freund von mir angelt mittlerweile ne Skeletor one mit einer RedArc 300 (Preis ca. 220,- €) ich hab eine Zebco Rute mit einer Daiwa Triforce-Z 2000, beides zusammen hat ca. 70,- € gekostet, ist leichter und fangen tue ich damit genauso gut wie er.

Gruß Lars


----------



## LocalPower (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Der Spaß wird unter anderem auch durch genau dieses Board hier gehyped. 
Fragt ein Neuling nach einer Einsteigerrolle zum Spinnfischen gibts hier KAUM Empfehlungen unterhalb einer RedArc oder Exage (besser Technium). Alles darunter bingt nicht lange Spaß, hät nix aus, wackelt an der Kurbel uswusf. 

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, daß wir alten Hasen es einfach ab und zu vergessen, daß angeln nämlich eigentlich ganz einfach ist und vieles einfach verkomplizieren... Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur mein Eindruck?



Das stimmt schon.

Oft kommt es aber auch nur so rüber.

Schicke Begriffe und das Marketing dazu erwecken aber oft auch nur den Eindruck, daß es sich um etwas ganz Kompliziertes, ultramodernes handeln muß, obwohl es garnicht so ist. 

Bei dem einen erzeugt sowas sofort eine Ablehnungshaltung ("Bäh, immer dieser amerikanische Schnickschnack, brauch doch kein Mensch"), bei Anderen wird sofortiges Interesse geweckt und gierig und überteuert eingekauft...

Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist das "Splitshot-Rig". Mann, hört sich das schick an! Aber auch nur für uns Deutsche. Dabei handelt es sich einfach nur um ein lächerliches Bleischrot, das über dem Haken auf dem Vorfach angebracht wird. Mehr nicht. So einfach wie diese Montage ist, so genial ist sie aber auch. Und auch hierzulande ist sie bestimmt nicht neu. Auf die Idee kommt jawohl jeder irgendwann mal, sogar von ganz allein. kein Amerikaner möchte uns weismachen, daß das etwas ganz schickes, ultramodernes ist. Bei denen gehört das seit Jahrzehnten oder noch länger zum "Every-day-angeln" einfach dazu. Und niemand würde dort auf die Idee kommen, daß das nun etwas besonders Tolles, ausgefallenes darstellt. Bedeutet "Splitshot-Rig" doch nichts Anderes als "Bleischrot-Montage". :q

Also was hier oft als schick und/oder kompliziert in den Köpfen der Leute ankommt (im positiven oder negativen Sinne) ist oft ne völlig einfache, fast selbstverständliche Sache.

Geschicktes Marketing ist natürlich ein Grund dafür. Aber manchmal sind die Leute auch selbst schuld, wenn sie sich von sowas einlullen lassen oder einfach total verweigern und Manches garnicht erst ausprobieren, nur weil es unter nem englischen Titel läuft und auch nix wirklich Neues darstellt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Da hast Du wohl recht Kai 

Das Beispiel "Splitshot Rig" habe ich irgendwann mal in ner Zeitschrift gelesen, die Zeichnung dazu gesehen und weitergeblättert, den Kopf geschüttelt und mich etwas gewundert... die Montage kannte ich ja schon seit 20 Jahren


----------



## deinosuchus (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi!

LocalPower... gute Wort! 

Ich frag mich auch, ob das und andere Boards nicht auch für diese starke Verbreitung von "tackle" und Konsorten verantwortlich sind? Von den Anglern, denen ich am Wasser begegne und die scheinbar hier nicht mitmischen, spricht keiner so. WickedWalleye hat dafür auch noch eben ein schönes Beispiel genannt.
Ich denke, aber das auch diese englischen Begriff teil der Werbung der Hersteller sind um eben altbekanntes als neu zu verkaufen. Und da ja jeder den dicksten Fisch angeln will, rennt man halt los und kauft.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Koalabaer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Der Spaß wird unter anderem auch durch genau dieses Board hier gehyped.
> Fragt ein Neuling nach einer Einsteigerrolle zum Spinnfischen gibts hier KAUM Empfehlungen unterhalb einer RedArc oder Exage (besser Technium). Alles darunter bingt nicht lange Spaß, hät nix aus, wackelt an der Kurbel uswusf.
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach



und wehe, da möchte einer etwa eine Silverman,Kogha oder Riverman aus dem Hause Askari!Da gibt es DRESCHE ohne Ende|supergri

Gruß,Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*Angeln ist nur kompliziert und wird nachfolgend teuer, wenn man nicht (mehr) durchblickt.* ;+

*Und - da fehlt einfach die richtige Theorie und reine Lehre.* 

*Selbst wenn man es empirisch (manchmal) hinkriegt.* :q


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich finde man sollte Hobbies nicht immer mit Geld aufrechnen.
Es geht doch um das Hobby und den Spaß daran. Was und wieviel man dafür investiert, bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen. Hauptsache der Spaßfaktor ist da.
Was ich aber für quatsch halte, sind immer diese Empfehlungen "kauf dir Gerät xy, denn mit dem Rest hast du keinen Spaß". 

Angeln an sich ist nicht kompliziert, Fische fangen aber manchmal schon. 
Von daher ist es gut, wenn man von der einfachsten und oftmals besten Montage, bis hin zu ausgefallenen Montagen, das ganze Repertoire beherrscht.
Klar ist, die Basics müssen vorhanden sein und im Schlaf beherrscht werden, bevor man sich an neue Sachen wagt.

Was die oben angesprochene Verkomplizierung bestimmter Montagen oder Angelarten durch neumodische pseudotechnische Begriffe angeht, denke ich, daß viele diese Begriffe verwenden, um sich vom Rest der Anglerwelt abzuheben. Da wird künstlich eine Elite erschaffen. Um dazu zu gehören, muß man diese Begriffe verwenden und gerätetechnisch immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein.
Wichtig ist auch, daß man auf Fotos seine Ausrüstung in Szene setzt, um seine Zugehörigkeit zu dieser Elite zu demonstrieren.
Ist ja auch alles ok, es muß ja jeder selbst wissen, wie und womit man seinen Spaß aus dem Hobby zieht. es sei auch jedem gegönnt, die teuerste Ausrüstung zu haben.
Was ich aber nicht mag, ist dann sich anzumaßen, von oben herab auf Andere zu gucken und das Hobby Angeln quasi zu einem weiteren Statussymbol zu pervertieren.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte Hobbies nicht immer mit Geld aufrechnen.
> Es geht doch um das Hobby und den Spaß daran. Was und wieviel man dafür investiert, bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen. Hauptsache der Spaßfaktor ist da.
> Was ich aber für quatsch halte, sind immer diese Empfehlungen "kauf dir Gerät xy, denn mit dem Rest hast du keinen Spaß".
> 
> ...



Da hat er recht der darth carper... #h


----------



## Kampfler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Mahlzeit, hier auch mal mein Senf zum Thema.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein absoluter Angelanfänger, der noch nicht einmal weiß, ob das Anglen überhaupt zu einem dauerhaften Hobby werden wird einfach in nen Angelladen gehen sollte und dort nach nem Sonderangebot-Komplettset gucken sollte.

Gerade am Anfang ärgert man sich als Anfänger doch blos, wenn man sich teures Gerät zugelegt hat und das Zeugs durch unsachgemäße Handhabung nach dem zweiten, dritten Angelausflug die Grätsche macht.

Früher als Kinder sind wir in Opas Tischlerwerkstatt gegangen haben uns nen starren Stock (ungefähr Besenstieldurchmesser), nen paar Meter alter Angelschnurrest + einem gebogenen Nagel geholt und ab gings ans Wasser. Geangelt haben wir dann zwar nur maximal zwei meter vom Ufer aus aber gefangen haben wir damit sogar Schleien und konnten sie durch das Ufernahe angeln sogar noch beim Fressen beobachten, was schnell zur richtigen Köderwahl führte, weil man ja beobachten konnten, worauf sie sich stürzen und woran sie vorbeichwimmen).

mein Fazit: wer sichs leisten kann und wem es Spaß macht, der soll ausgeben soviel er will, ist ja auch ein schöne Gefühl, sich ne neue Rute plus Rolle zu streuen und dann die neue Kombo am Wasser zu entjungfern. Was ich aber auch absolut lächerlich finde, ist die häufig verbreitete These: Angelzeug + preiswert = schlechter Angler #q

ich persönlich finde es schon traurig wenn manche Angler nur noch mit Echolot aus dem Haus gehen und nicht mal mehr in der Lage sind, die Bodenstruktur durch Gewässerbeobachten und dem guten alten Lotblei kennenzulernen.


----------



## s_rathje (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

skeletor + red arc bekommt man mittlerweile schon für nichtmal 150 euro.
AUSLAUFMODELLE!! Ich finde eine gute Möglickeit um eben Geld zu sparen sind Auslaufmodelle^^. Fahre nachher mit nem Freund zu Moritz nach KalKi. Dort is zum Beispiel die Skeletor um fast 50 Prozent reduziert, genau wie die Shimano Technium Rute und Rolle! Und was waren nur einige Beispiele...ich denke das die Herbstzeit keine schlechte Zeit ist, um günstig an erstklassige Ware zu kommen. Auch der Einsteiger kann kann hier viel Geld sparen


----------



## Hulk16 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Vorweg gesagt, Angeln ist eine Leidenschaft die es gilt so auszuleben wie man sich es halt vorstellt.
Wie sieht das wohl bei einem Anfänger aus?
Der Abenteuer Gedanke, draußen in der Natur zu sein und sich mit Lebewesen zu befassen die man mit einer Angel fangen will.
Man merkt schnell, das man sich schon genau mit den Fischen beschäftigen muß um erfolgreich zu sein.
Was hat man davon, zum einen die Beute den Fisch, zum anderen die Erholung in der Natur, den Alltag links liegen lassen und eins zu sein mit der Natur.
Wenn man das Feeling mal hat, dann ist man schon Meilen weit vom Anfänger entfernt.
Ein Anfänger testet ja erst einmal ob ihm das Angeln als solches gefällt, da ist die Ausrüstung eh erst einmal zweitrangig.
Im fortgeschrittenem Stadium findet sich ja meist eh eine Angelmethode die einem besonders gut gefällt.
Wie viele Euronen man dann bereit ist in sein Hobby zu investieren oder zur Verfügung hat, da bräuchte man ein sehr dickes Buch um die einzelnen privaten Motivationen zu erfassen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Kampfler schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein absoluter Angelanfänger, der noch nicht einmal weiß, ob das Anglen überhaupt zu einem dauerhaften Hobby werden wird einfach in nen Angelladen gehen sollte und dort nach nem Sonderangebot-Komplettset gucken sollte.



Das seh ich eigentlich auch so. Solange das Tackle ausreicht, daß der Anfänger damit Fische fangen kann, um die Leidenschaft zu entwickeln brauch man da echt nix Teures kaufen. Zwar erleichtert qualitativ gutes Tackle den Einstieg, aber das heisst nicht, daß es teuer sein muß. Viel wichtiger sind scharfe, gute Haken.
Auch daß das Tackle möglichst leicht sein muß ist kein Zwang, würde ich sagen. Der Anfänger wird kaum 3x in der Woche stundenlanges Spinnfischen betrieben, jedenfalls nicht bevor es mal so richtig bei ihm gerummst hat. |supergri
Die Combo sollte einfach einige Angelarten abdecken und nicht zu sehr spezialisiert sein.

Ich hab mit ner Billo-Abu-Combo angefangen, in Norwegen gekauft. Was soll ich sagen - die Rute hat's mal bei nem Hänger auf'm Kutter zerlegt, das war aber nichtmal ne Kohlefaserrute. Die Plastikrolle gibt's noch und die ist auch ziemlich unkaputtbar, wenn man sich die oberfette, massive Achse anguckt auch kein Wunder. Damals war Abu eben noch echte Qualität.


----------



## knutemann (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

@Thomas plus einige Zahlen
Super Thema#6
Ich hab auch mal vor 40 Jahren bei Vaddern am Teich mit nemm Knüppel und nenn bißchen Angelschnur angefangen. Dazu noch die Bachforellen mit der Hand aus ihren Unterständen ans Ufer geworfen. Spaß hats gemacht|rolleyes und ich denke das war die Hauptsache und keinerlei Unrechtsbewußtsein dabei.
Dann seh ich heute: Sohnemann bekommt eine handmade Meforute zum 18. Geburtstag. Töchterlein zu ihrem ersten Hochseeangeln eine Penn Never Crack mit einer salzwasserfesten Rolle aus Amiland und ich freu mich darüber|rolleyesnur wirds langsam für Vaddern teuer, da ja drei Leutchen aus der Familie immer gleichzeitig die gleiche Angelart ausführen wollen.
Also meine Antwort auf deine Frage: Jeder so wie er es möchte und kann aber der Spaß an der Sache darf nie verloren werdenModerne Ausstattung find ich Klasse aber ob die auch unbedingt kompliziert sein müssen?


----------



## Finke20 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

:vik:

Durch die Vereinsarbeit habe ich oft mit Kinder und Jugendliche zu tun. Da kommt man schon oft ins Grübeln, wenn man mit den Jungs und auch Mädchen am Wasser sitzt. Einige von ihnen haben Ausrüstungen da reichen 200-300€ nicht aus. Unsere alten Hasen im Verein stauen immer wieder was es am Markt so alles gibt. Da sind Boxen voll Kunstköder, Gufis und Twister das manch Gerätehändler neidisch werden könnte. Auf die Frage ob sie das alles brauchen und auch so viel. Bekommt man oft die Antwort: "Das ist doch das neuste am Markt, das muß man doch haben." Aber muß man wirklich alles haben?? Leider wird das Verlangen gerade bei jungen Anglen durch Angel-Zeitschriften und auch durch das Board gesteigert immer auf dem neusten Stand zu sein.

Wir hatten im September wieder eine Veranstaltung mit Junganglern. Da kam ein 9 jähriger Junge mit ans Wasser. er hatte eine bestimmt 25 Jahre alte Tele-Kopfrute mit dabei, etwas Schnur, Pose, Blei und naturlich einen Harken. Im Marmeladenglas waren die Würmer. (Das kam mir ingentwie bekannt vor. So habe ich vor 30 Jahren auch angefangen. Nur ich hatte eine Bamusrute von meinen Opa.)
Der kleine war etwas eingeschüchtert, als er sah was die anderen für ein Ausrüstung mit ans Wasser brachten. Aber er ließ sich dann nicht weiter beeindrucken. Wurm auf den Harken und Angel ins Wasser und der kleine Mann fing an diesem Tag die meisten Fische. Da staunten man nicht schlecht. Es nützten dieses mal keine "Wild Eye Finesse Minnos" , "Flutter Bugs" und was sie heute alle so für Namen haben. 

Gerade bei Anfängern muß es nicht gleich *kompliziert und teuer* sein. Es entwickelt ich mit den Jahren, die man am Wasser ist und seine Fische fängt. 

finke20 #h


----------



## Angel-Flo (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Abend, dann
möchte ich zu diesem Thema auch meinen Senf dazugeben. :q

Ich hab -hust- vor ein Jahr "richtig angeln angefangen, vorher 2-3 mal am Forellensee!, darauf hab ich zu meiner Kommunion ne angel und ne rolle geschenkt bekommen (Cormoran schätze + schnur so 20 €). Rolle ist kaputt gegangen, halt ein bissel daran rum gespielt , zum ne bekannten angeler gegangen der mit mir zum Angelladen gegangen und die ham mir ne rolle geschenkt ! (Cormoran Rodeo GT 1000 oder so 21,95 €).

Dann hat ,der mir bekannte Angler, mich gefragt ob ich mal mit ihm zum angeln will. Nichts gehabt und alles von ihm bekommen "schwarz geangelt" , und nen Döbel gefangen. :m

Der Angler hat mir alles erklärt und so... (mit ihm fahr ich jetzt regelmäßig zum angeln und nicht mehr schwarz!) und hat mir mal eine Rolle (Zebco) ne Angel (Cormoran) und halt die schnur geliehen (mit der ich absofort immer geangelt habe !)
und mir noch ein bisl zubhör geschenkt (Spinner, Blei, Haken,....).

Somit hat mir das erste sagen wir 4mal angeln nix gekostet aus der JuFiSchein und die Monateskarte (beides 35 €), dann noch ein bisl zubehör gekauft so 45 € und die angel erstmal geliehen.
Der Kollegge mistet im Winter mal aus und ich bekomm mal so 3-4 Angeln und so zeugs... :k :q :m

Ja also das war mal so meine Geschichte!
mfg Euer Flo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Morgen miteinander
:vik:


Also, vielleicht sollte man erstmal klären, was überhaupt ein "Anfänger" ist. 

Jemand, der ganz unbedarft die Prüfung macht und erst mal "abchecken" will, ob die Fischerei etwas für ihn ist? Bleiben wir mal bei diesem Typus. 

Natürlich KANN man diesem Einsteiger ein Komplettset für Billigstes Geld empfehlen, keine Frage. Fische fängt er damit genauso wie jeder andere auch, sofern er weiß, wann er seinen Köder auf welche Weise wohin platzieren sollte. Aber: Seien wir "Fortgeschrittenen" doch mal ehrlich, wo unser billigstes Gerät denn abgeblieben ist. Wahscheinlich bei E... oder im Keller. So manche Rolle wohl auch im Mülleimer. Wer von uns fasst eine Rute mit Tennisschlägergriff auch nur freiwillig an? Ich bin kein Materialfetischist, wirklich nicht und besitze definitiv keine einzige Rute oder Rolle, die teurer als 70 oder 80 Euro war (da fällt mir ein, mein Schirm hat auch schon einige Löcher...), aber einen leichten Zusammenhang zwischen Preis und Qualität möchte ich schon unterstellen.
Und warum immer in die Extreme fallen? Billigst- oder High-Tech: das ist doch Quatsch. Es gibt massig geiles Zeug im Bereich dazwischen für nicht soooo viel Geld. Und außerdem: ich bin selbst einer der typischen "eine Schachtel am Tag"-Raucher. Wenn ich mir denke, dass nach 10 Tagen eine wirklich gute reduzierte Rute durch die Lungen gezogen wurde....; wir geben so viel Geld für so viel Schmarrn aus, dass man bei einer "Hardware" wie Angelgerät, das man ja dauerhaft sein Eigen nennt, nun wirklich nicht auf JEDEN Cent schauen muss.

Aber da ist ja noch Typ 2, den Knutemann so schön bechreibt:
Ich hab auch mal vor 40 Jahren bei Vaddern am Teich mit nemm Knüppel und nenn bißchen Angelschnur angefangen. Dazu noch die Bachforellen mit der Hand aus ihren Unterständen ans Ufer geworfen. Spaß hats gemacht

Den kenn ich doch irgendwoher.......
Dem Tag entgegengezittert, als ich aus Altersgründen endlich in die Jugendgruppe eintreten durfte (damals 12). Als ich mir dann meine erste Angel zu Weihnachten wünschte, kannte ich den DAM-Katalog schon auswendig und checkte bereits im Vorfeld ab, wieviel denn der Weihnachtsmann bereit sei, auszugeben.....
Wenn damals vor genau 24 Jahren das Billigstmodell unterm Baum gelegen wäre, genau das, das ich eh schon monatelang überblätterte, ich glaube da wären Tränen geflossen....
Also, was ich damit sagen will: So mancher Angler (gerade Kinder!!!) haben ihr Anfängerdasein beim "Stichling auf Sicht fangen" ganz schnell hinter sich gebracht und wollen MEHR....., und auch für sie gibt es soviel im mittleren Segment, das schön aussieht und preislich in Ordnung ist.

Ein dickes Petri, egal mit welcher Ausrüstung, wünscht eure Kohlmeise!

#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und warum immer in die Extreme fallen? Billigst- oder High-Tech: das ist doch Quatsch.



Genau. Eine Ausrüstung, die teuer genug ist, dass man eine gewisse Quaslität und Langlebigkeit in der Hand hat, die aber vor allem zu dem passt, was man damit machen will, und die billig genug ist, dass man nicht ruiniert ist, wenn der Angelschuppen abbrennt. Dazu gerade so viel, dass man nicht überrascht ist, was man alles hat, wenn man in die hinteren Schrankecken guckt und jedes Teil auch regelmäßig ans Wasser kommt - das wäre mein Ideal.

Kein Mensch braucht diese Drop-Shot-bei-Vollmond-und-Westwind-Ruten und die Dreht-sich-ganz-leicht-und-mahlt-sogar-Kaffee-Rolle mit dem Hallo-ich-komme-aus-dem-Weltraum-Kugellager.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht diese Drop-Shot-bei-Vollmond-und-Westwind-Ruten und die Dreht-sich-ganz-leicht-und-mahlt-sogar-Kaffee-Rolle mit dem Hallo-ich-komme-aus-dem-Weltraum-Kugellager.



Doch ich. Das macht ein fröhliches Gemüt.

Zum Angeleinstieg reicht eine Pose, ein Haken und wenige Bleie. Das ganze auf eine kleine Haspel getüddert und her mit den kleinen Fischen.

Angeln muss überhaupt nicht teuer sein. Ein Hobby zeichnet sich durch weitestgehende Zweckfreiheit aus und es darf soviel Kosten wie es will. Das heißt es darf auch billig sein ohne dass der Spaßfaktor sinkt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Doch, ich.



OK, Uli, eine Ausnahme will ich zulassen - DUUU brauchst das vielleicht wirklich alles... 



- Nee, gerade Du kämest auch gut ohne aus, gib's zu!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> - Nee, gerade Du kämest auch gut ohne aus, gib's zu!



Vermutlich ja. Angeln muß überhaupt nicht teuer sein und das gilt aus meiner Sicht genauso fürs Wurmbaden wie für das Spinnfischen. Ich bevorzuge Angelarten die recht simple sind in ihrer Grundstruktur. Eine Rute, eine Rolle, ein Täschchen mit Kleinkram und Köder sowie ein Kescher, Messer und Priest reichen mir in der Regel um vergnügt zu angeln.


----------



## silke stephani (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Spannendes Thema,was mich ofters in meiner Angelpension in Norge ,den Kopf schütteln lässt ,da die meisten Familien schwer bewaffnet mit Fangmaterial ,dessen Namen keiner richtig aussprechen kann, hier siegessicher einfallen und hoch motiviert ,unverstänliche Gebrauchsanweisungen stundenlang versuchen zu begreifen.Ca. zwei Tage sind alle damit beschäftigt ihr neu erstandenes Equipment richtig zu beherrschen.Erstaunlicherweise vernichten die männlichen Famielienführer vorausschauender Weise,jegliche Hinweise von Anschaffungskosten ,ihrer neuen Geheimwaffen, die teilweise die Reisekosten sprengen,damit Frauchen nicht den ganzen Urlaub verstimmt ist.
Nach den ersten Angelausflügen waren die Verluste von Montagen,Vorfächern und Pilkern so hoch,das das Eisauto,eiskalt an den Kindern vorbei manifriert wird um die Verluste finanziel wieder etwas auszugleichen.
Nach besonders schmerzhaften Verlusten werden mit tyrannischer Launischkeit mindestens ein Tag alle Liebsten transeliert.Um die Stimmung wieder aufzuhellen betont Frauchen naiverweise ständig wie günstig er doch gekauft hätte.Ach,und Kinder mit Materialverlust müssen dafür ihr Sparschwein lünchen ,um wieder in der Gunst ihres Oberhauptes zu stehen.
Ganz persönlich und mal richtig sachlich ,denke ich das überzogene Anschaffungen von Angelzubehör ein wunderschönes Familienhobby ,wie das Angeln vermiesen kann.Seltens habe ich erlebt das teure Ausrüstungen mehr Fänge hatten ,im Gegenteil die einfache Handangel erstaunt mich immer wieder und ist für Kinder eine ideale Einsteigeranschaffung fürs Bootsangeln in Norwegen.
Grüsse aus Norwegen Silke


----------



## wir_wissen (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

_Hallo. Das der Bereich Hobby viel Geld kosten kann und darf ist klar.  Egal  wie das Einkommen aussehen mag,__ prozentual wird der Wert  bei den meisten "normalen Anglern "gleich sein. Wer 100 Euro im Monat hat leistet sich z.B. 8 Euro für sein Hobby, mit 1000 Euro halt 80 Euro. Beiden ist ihr Vergnügen der gleiche Teil ihres Lebens wert, nur wenn es sich abzeichnen sollte das wir auch beim Angeln wie sonst in der Gesellschaft eine Zweiklassenform bekommen, dann viel Spaß. Das Hobby verbindet durch Gemeinsamkeiten, nicht der Kontostand. Deshalb sollte auch ein Einsteiger  alle Optionen aufgezeigt bekommen. Egal wie teuer was ist, wer meint jemandem  einen ehrlichen, guten Rat zu geben sollte es tun. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Viele Grüsse
_


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



silke stephani schrieb:


> Spannendes Thema,was mich ofters in meiner Angelpension in Norge ,den Kopf schütteln lässt ,da die meisten Familien schwer bewaffnet mit Fangmaterial ,dessen Namen keiner richtig aussprechen kann, hier siegessicher einfallen und hoch motiviert ,unverstänliche Gebrauchsanweisungen stundenlang versuchen zu begreifen.Ca. zwei Tage sind alle damit beschäftigt ihr neu erstandenes Equipment richtig zu beherrschen.Erstaunlicherweise vernichten die männlichen Famielienführer vorausschauender Weise,jegliche Hinweise von Anschaffungskosten ,ihrer neuen Geheimwaffen, die teilweise die Reisekosten sprengen,damit Frauchen nicht den ganzen Urlaub verstimmt ist.
> Nach den ersten Angelausflügen waren die Verluste von Montagen,Vorfächern und Pilkern so hoch,das das Eisauto,eiskalt an den Kindern vorbei manifriert wird um die Verluste finanziel wieder etwas auszugleichen.
> Nach besonders schmerzhaften Verlusten werden mit tyrannischer Launischkeit mindestens ein Tag alle Liebsten transeliert.Um die Stimmung wieder aufzuhellen betont Frauchen naiverweise ständig wie günstig er doch gekauft hätte.Ach,und Kinder mit Materialverlust müssen dafür ihr Sparschwein lünchen ,um wieder in der Gunst ihres Oberhauptes zu stehen.
> Ganz persönlich und mal richtig sachlich ,denke ich das überzogene Anschaffungen von Angelzubehör ein wunderschönes Familienhobby ,wie das Angeln vermiesen kann.Seltens habe ich erlebt das teure Ausrüstungen mehr Fänge hatten ,im Gegenteil die einfache Handangel erstaunt mich immer wieder und ist für Kinder eine ideale Einsteigeranschaffung fürs Bootsangeln in Norwegen.
> Grüsse aus Norwegen Silke


 |good:|good:|good:

*Besser kann man es nicht schreiben !!!*


----------



## nibbler001 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Geb dir da völlig Recht, Den Fisch interessiert es nicht ob du mit Watthose und West ans Wasser gehst oder ob du da einfach wie immer in Jeans und Pulli auftauchst.

Beim Gerät muss man meistens nur n Bischen aufpassen, am Anfang wir die erstinvestition Wahrscheinlich nicht unter 50€ - 80€ kommen, d.h sollte man doch schon ma mitm Kumpel n paar mal mitfahren und Testen ob es einem gefällt oder nicht. Wenn man ganz einfach z.B. nur auf Aal Fischen will kann ich auch die Startersets (die für ca 11 - 15 mit der 1,65 Tele)+ n Päckchen ordentliche Vorfächer empfehlen. Die fangen auch und Reichen zum Testen völlig. WEnn man dann auf anderes Materieal umsteigt hat man immernoch ne geile KöFi Rute.

Wer sagt ne Rolle unter 300€ wäre ******* liegt  weit neben der Wahrheit, meine Beste Rolle hat grade mal 30€ gekostet (Shimano Alivio) und da sucht man selbst im höheren Preissektor ganz schön lange um was vergleichbares (gleicher Bauart) zu finden. Spinnrollen Red Arc einfach nicht das Aktuelle Modell nehmen sondern das von vor zwei JAhren, is genauso gut und kostet = 50€.

Oder Schnur, warum ne Teure Fireline und nicht ne einfache wo 270m nur 8€ kosten (Dynema Made in Germany, kein grosses Markengepose). Fireline kostet hier schon schnell 16-18 € und meine ERfahrungen sind damit sehr dürftig.

Spezielles Drop-Shot Zubehör, heute extrem TEuer, warum? Drop-Shot ist Mode und wo Drop shot draufsteht kann man das dreifache nehmen. WEnn man sich dann doch einfach mal das andere Sortiment anguckt sieht man sehr schnell das das nichts neues ist was da verkauft wird, sondern meist nur abgewandeltes altes mit Drop-Shot drauf. (Ich hab z.B. schon vor der dropshotwelle (also vor ca 1,5 JAhren) mit dem Dropshot Rig gefischt und mit den neuen Ködern und /Zubehör ist nichts neues dazugekommen)

und so weiter, wichtig ist meistens wirklich das man guckt und aufpasst.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*Und das schlimmste ist für mich wenn  ich lese :*

* Frage: *
*Was haltet ihr von der Rolle der Marke X für 39 Euro ???*

*Antwort:*
* Vergiss die Rolle ,hol dir besser die Rolle der Marke Y für 134 Euro !!!#q*

*Frage:*
*Was haltet ihr von der Bollo der Marke X für 70 Euro ???*

*Antwort:*
* Die Taugt nix ,kauf dir lieber die Rute von Y für 267 Euro und ist 1,89 Gramm leichter. #q*

*Frage:*
*Fang ich mit meiner Vollglasrute weniger Barsche als jemand mit -High End super Equitment-??????????*
*Antwort:*
*MIT SICHERHEIT NICHT !!!*


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Naja, es ist den Fischen sicherlich egal an welcher Rute sie beissen, aber dass günstige Produkte den teuren in Nichts nachstehen ist ja auch nicht richtig. Es ist halt nur die Frage ob man sich für 100 Euro 80g Gewichtsersparnis, 10 Meter Wurfweite und eine etwas bessere Aktion, oder aber 2 gute andere Ruten kaufen will. Und das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich bin mir bewusst dass es "bessere" Ruten als meine eigenen gibt, ich bin aber nicht bereit dazu mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich mit meinem Zeug voll und ganz zufrieden bin.


----------



## Clouserfan (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hallo Leute!
Dieses Thema sticht mir schon lange ins Gemüt. Was nutzt Hitec-Gerödel, wenn ich damit nicht umgehen kann oder es garnicht brauche. Ich fange gerne mal Fische mit ner Stippe, wie früher, macht irre Spaß und ich habe manchen Sommertag so mehr gefangen, wie meine Nachbarn, die erst über mich geschmunzelt haben.
Alle sollten mit dem geringsten Aufwand ihre Fische fangen und nicht Tonnen von Ausrüstung ans Gewässer schleppen.
Aber dieses schöne Hobby verkommt immer mehr in dieser Höher, Schneller , Weiter und "hier besonders Größer" Gesellschaft zu einer wahren Materialschlacht.
Es ist schön zu lesen, daß es überhaupt noch Leute gibt,die sich darüber Gedanken machen.

Petri.


----------



## silke stephani (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Lieber Pit der Barsch ,berühige dich !
Eine kommerzielle Welt braucht eben Naive die sich mit Sinnlosigkeiten schmücken ,die sie teuer bezahlen weil sie sonst keine andere Möglichkeit haben auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und weil ihnen wichtige Lebensinhalte fehlen ,die das Hobby an zweiter Stelle schieben könnten.Also nicht über so viele ideotischen Dinge aufregen. silke


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Pit der Barsch:

Ich verstehe, warum du dich so aufregst. 
weil dieses schneller, besser, weiter... unser Hobby in einen Technikfetischismus treibt, in dem der Hauptdarsteller, nämlich DER FISCH, zum bloßen und vollkommen durchplanten Endprodukt einer technischen Aufrüstung geworden ist, die ihn beinahe nur noch "Sportgerät" sein lässt. 

Als ich das erste mal bei uns auf den Seen zusah, wie verbissen Angler nur noch auf ihr Echolot stieren, um die "Hot-Spots" abzufahren, musste ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Im Meer, ok, viiieeeel Wasser und noch viel mehr Untiefen...., aber in einem See mit 30 Hektar jeden Meter Boden abtasten? Gehts eigentlich noch blöder???

Ich verstehe die mitleidigen Blicke so mancher nichtangelnden Passanten mittlerweile ganz gut. Wenn wir alle nicht selbst angeln und an einem Weiher einfach nur spazierengehen würden, an dem es ununterbrochen nur noch piepst oder anderweitig elektronisch bimmelt (für teures Geld, um beim Thema zu bleiben), was würden WIR uns denken??? 

Und jetzt das große ABER:
nicht jede technische Erneuerung ist schlecht, nur wie und ob ich sie einsetze, ist halt die Frage. 
In meinem Fall brauche ich weder ein Rod-Pod noch eine Sounderbox noch ein Echolot (obwohl ich gerne und oft vom Boot aus fische). Die neueste weltraumerprobte Legierung ist mir ebenfalls egal, aber meine leichte Hechtspinrute möchte ich nicht missen. Klar tut es die Vollglasrute auch, aber da haben früher die Angler wahrscheinlich gesagt: warum Vollglas, wenn es doch Bambus gibt....
Ich meine, wir fischen ja alle mit industriell hergestellten Produkten, zum Haselnussstecken und Paketschnur wollen wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten zurück.

Wie heißts so schön? Alles in Maßen genießen...
In diesem Sinne

Cool bleiben


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> *Fang ich mit meiner Vollglasrute weniger Barsche als jemand mit -High End super Equitment-??????????*
> *Antwort:*
> *MIT SICHERHEIT NICHT !!!*



Du kannst noch so schreien, meine Anwort wäre, mit Sicherheit ja.



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Was nutzt Hitec-Gerödel, wenn ich damit nicht umgehen kann oder es garnicht brauche.



Die Frage ist wohl eher ob es was nützt, wenn ich damit umgehen kann.



silke stephani schrieb:


> Eine kommerzielle Welt braucht eben Naive die sich mit Sinnlosigkeiten schmücken ,die sie teuer bezahlen weil sie sonst keine andere Möglichkeit haben auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und weil ihnen wichtige Lebensinhalte fehlen ,die das Hobby an zweiter Stelle schieben könnten.Also nicht über so viele ideotischen Dinge aufregen. silke



Bisher fand ich deine Postings ja ganz putzig, insbesondere den immer wiederkehrenden Hinweis, dass du eine Angelpension in Norge hast. Aber eine Vielzahl von Leuten hier im Board als naiv und idiotisch zu bezeichnen, das finde ich etwas frech.

Nur zur Erinnerung, in diesem Thread geht es um die Frage, wie teuer angeln sein muß und nicht wie teuer es sein darf. Das ist eine ganz pragmatische Frage und keine ideologische.

Eine solide und wirklich qualitativ gute Ausrüstung zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander - Rute, Rolle, Schnur - kann man für gut 120€ bekommen.

Wenn man viel spinnfischt, dann hält eine Rolle aus dem Segment 1-2 Jahre.

Uli


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

ULI.
Was nützt dir die High Tech Rute wenn das drum herum nicht stimmt ??
Ich kenne hier die Gewässer in und auswendig.
Ich habe schon Angler verzweifeln sehen.
Der Angler selbst braucht Erfahrung Gewässerkentnis und das nötige Glück !!
Jede Rute taugt nur soviel wie der Angler der sie einsetzt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Da hast du recht. Erfahrung spielt die wichtigste Rolle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich glaub, ich muß Euch mal wieder ein wenig einfangen.

Die Diskussionsgrundlage ist nicht primär Sinn oder Unsinn von teurem Material, sondern es dreht sich um den Anfänger. 
Sprich, was ist nötig/sinnvoll wenn man mit dem Angeln beginnt. So jedenfalls interpretiere ich Thomas Eingangsposting.


----------



## gründler (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ihr redet alle von Tackel und co.

Seid froh das unsere Angelindustrie so groß und ausgereift ist,wäre das nicht so hätten es manche schon geschafft das Angeln nicht diesen Stellenwert hat wie heut zu tage.Ohne diese ganze Angel Industrie wären wir Angler evtl. die verlierer.Durch die ganze Industrie werden wir doch nur gestärkt.
Denkt mal drüber nach was dahinter alles steckt und steht,und was wäre wenn das nicht so wäre.
lg


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Interessant - liest sich hier fast, als seien 80% der Boardies mit "Einfachgelöt" unterwegs und der Rest "Angelfetischischten" 

Meine Meinung - angeln braucht nicht teurer zu sein als andere Hobbies.
Im Gegenteil - es kann günstiger sein.Eben weil man auch in Jeans und Turnschuhen losgehen kann und keine Spezialklamotten braucht. Ausnahmen gibt es immer > Watklamotten etc.

Wir sprechen aber ja vom "normalen" Angeln, oder ?

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mit dem vermeintlich "Besten vom Besten" unterwegs sind.
Natürlich ersetzt das nicht die Erfahrung und das Wissen, das man sich ( übrigens auch erstklassig im AB #6 ) angeeignet hat.

Aber irgendwann kommt man zu dem Punkt, wo es dann doch die Rute / Rolle XY sein soll. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig mit Markenbewusstsein zu tun haben. Die hat man beim Kumpel z.B. ausprobiert und merkt: "hmmm - die "paar" Euro mehr machen sich doch bemerkbar".

Selbstverständlich ( um mal nur ein Beispiel herzunehmen ) kann man mit einem Filetiermesser aus dem Fachhandel für 10-15 Euro "dem Dorsch aus dem Anzug helfen". Aber dann sieht man das von XXXXX |bigeyes|bigeyes
Holzgriff :l
Lederscheide mit Punzierungen :l
Ätzungen auf der Klinge :l

Und tatsächlich sind Schnitthaltigkeit und Verarbeitung besser ( man wär ja auch dämlich, ein schlechteres Messer zu dem Kurs zu kaufen ).

Aber ich schweife ab |supergri Wie überall gilt für mich: gesundes Mittelmaß halten #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Was mir noch zum Thema Werbung und Entwicklung einfällt.

In unserer schnellebigen Zeit gibt es ja fast jedes Jahr neue Modelle von Ruten ud Rollen. Eine wunderbare Gelegenheit, Auslaufmodelle vom Vorjahr zu einem günstigen Preis zu bekommen. Ich glaub, ich hab mir noch nie ein aktuelles Modell gekauft, wenn ich so recht überlege. 
Also auch ein Tip für Einsteiger. Vergilbte Etiketten signalisieren Verhandlungsbereitschft des Händlers.|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

So - um nicht ein Posting "gerammelt voll" zu machen:

der Idealfall für einen Anfänger ist ein erfahrener Angler, von dem er nicht nur lernen sondern auch Gerät zum günstigen Kurs kaufen kann.

Eine Rute, die mal "'nen Tacken Geld " gekostet hat, ist gebraucht allemal besser als ein vermeintliches "Schnäppchen", das die Etikettierung nicht wert ist |supergri


----------



## gründler (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Hallo?????
> 
> 
> Du meinst wirklich nicht,
> dass wir noch angeln dürfen, weil ein paar Firmen damit Geld verdienen oder????


 
Natürlich dürften wir auch noch Angeln,vieleicht aber auch nicht.Fakt ist das die Politik zum Teil auch mit diesen firmen zusammen arbeitet.
Will da nicht zu tief drauf eingehn,aber es hat erheblichen Einfluß auf unser Hobby,und das die Angelindustrie so groß geworden ist hat nur gutes für uns,und stärkt uns Angler mit.
lg


----------



## goeddoek (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Das meinte ich, Ralle :m


Du warst nur schneller |supergri Entweder "abgelegtes" Angelgerät oder Vorjahresmodelle.
Auch die Angelindustrie erfindet sich nicht jedes Jahr neu. Und die Ringwicklungen dürften dem Fisch tatsächlich egal sein |supergri


----------



## silke stephani (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*An den sundfogel,*
ich glaube Interpretation ist nicht so deine Stärke ,du solltest vorsichtiger sein mit Zitaten und meine Meinung akzeptieren ,das manche Ausrüstungen völlig überzogen sind und von vielen sinnlose Anschaffungen gemacht werden .Und ich habe das Recht ,das für idiotisch und naiv zu halten ohne jemand persönlich anzugreifen.
Das ich frech bin weiss ich !Und meine Gäste mögen meine ehrliche offene Art.
Ich hoffe du kommst mit der Returkutsche klar.
Bis bald ! silke


----------



## gallus (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



silke stephani schrieb:


> *An den sundfogel,*
> ich glaube Interpretation ist nicht so deine Stärke ,du solltest vorsichtiger sein mit Zitaten und meine Meinung akzeptieren ,das manche Ausrüstungen völlig überzogen sind und von vielen sinnlose Anschaffungen gemacht werden .Und ich habe das Recht ,das für idiotisch und naiv zu halten ohne jemand persönlich anzugreifen.
> Das ich frech bin weiss ich !Und meine Gäste mögen meine ehrliche offene Art.
> Ich hoffe du kommst mit der Returkutsche klar.
> Bis bald ! silke



Ich schmeiss mich wech!|supergri

Uns Uli kriegt ne Backpfeife!


----------



## silviomopp (15. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

meiner meinung nach, sollte das doch jeder selbst wissen, wieviel er für sein Hobby ausgeben kann/möchte.

Angefangen hab ich mit einer Rute von Germina(DDR ) und einer Shakespire Rolle, die ihre beste zeit schon hinter sich hatte.
Gefangen haben wir trotzdem, dem Fisch ist das bestimmt egal, was auf dem Preißschild steht...


----------



## gallus (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

@ Falk1

Wer kommt nach Silke?:m


Was Sundvogel eigentlich meint(denk ich mir jedenfalls):

Wenn du z.B. 5Jahre lang in die Ostsee zum exzessiven
Spinnangeln steigst,hast  du nen enormen  Verschleisz.

Nach 5mal billig Wathose/Jacke/Rolle/Kescher/und Sonstigem
kommst du dann auch drauf,einmal mehr Geld auszugeben
um die nächsten 5Jahre Zuverlässigkeit zu haben.

Und das rechnet sich auch noch sehr gut.

Lieber einmal bissle mehr und Zuverlässig,
als 5mal billig..#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> *Fang ich mit meiner Vollglasrute weniger Barsche als jemand mit -High End super Equitment-??????????*



Garantiert. Das war ein ganz mieses Beispiel. |uhoh:

Wer länger ermüdungsfrei fischt, weiter und genauer wirft, mit dem Köder mehr Strecke macht, ihn besser präsentieren kann, Bisse schneller und besser erkennt und Fische sicherer hakt, der wird auch ganz klar mehr fangen.

Ich würde mich sogar jederzeit auf einen Wettbewerb dazu einlassen, wenn wir zusammen die gleiche Stelle befischen nutzen dir da auch zig Jahre Angelerfahrung nix. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Interessant - liest sich hier fast, als seien 80% der Boardies mit "Einfachgelöt" unterwegs und der Rest "Angelfetischischten"


Das stimmt aber nun auch ungefähr, hatten mal ne Umfrage dazu, unter dem Tenor wieviel Geld da "gespendet" wird pro Jahr.
So 5% der Angler machen 50% des Tackleumsatzes aus, das war schonmal klar. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wer länger ermüdungsfrei fischt, weiter und genauer wirft, mit dem Köder mehr Strecke macht, ihn besser präsentieren kann, Bisse schneller und besser erkennt und Fische sicherer hakt, der wird auch ganz klar mehr fangen.


Genau, wobei das zusammenhängt: Die Erfahrung, Fischnase und Expertise erwirbt man sich, dazu kommt auch das Verlangen nach besserem Gerät. Man verlangt ja immer nur nach etwas, wenn man auch eine Verbesserung drin sieht. Besonders heftig die, die man eben beim Ausprobieren spürt.

Also Expertise+Erfahrung und aufwendiges Angelgerät stehen - von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen gesehen - schon in gewisser fester Beziehung, das erste zieht das zweite irgendwann schon zwangsläufig nach sich, manchmal erfolgt die Weiterentwicklung halt nur in sehr langsamen Schritten. 

Beschleunigt wird die Entwicklung sehr durch Angelfreunde und Grüppchen, wie goeddoek oben schon beschreibt, was ganz urmenschliches.  Zwangloser Vergleich ist die beste Verführung, was nettes neues vorzuführen was reizendes.
Als Bootsangler in Schweden hatte ich zuerst 3 gute Spinnruten, 1 Wurf + 2 Schleppruten.
Dann 2 schwere Schleppruten für Großwobbler dazu, ein paar leichte für Barsch, die aber nicht paßten. So fing das ganze an, 10 Jahre recht überschaubar, aber dann ...
Seitdem ich mit einem sehr enthusiastischen Spinnangler unter schwierigen Uferbedingungen losgezogen bin und viele ABler getroffen habe, hat sich mein Gerätekonsum+Anspruch exponentiell gesteigert. :q :q 

Wo wohl das Ende ist? |kopfkrat

Insofern: Angeln muss so kompliziert und teuer sein, dass es jemandem auf Dauer Spaß macht. Spinnangeln macht z.B. per se mehr Spaß als nur rumsitzen und warten, ist eindeutig mehr eine Sportart. Das geht so weit, dass es per se Spaß macht, auch selbst ohne für eine Zeit Fische zu fangen. Das ist ganz weit weg von dem Kochtop-Ansitzangler mit seiner Gerte, der sich mal eben ein paar Fische fangen will und sich am Wasser ausruht. Aber Fische fangen macht auch richtig Spaß. Und wenn man mehr fangen will, darf es schon je nach Gusto komplizierter und teuerer sein, man steigert sich.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Angeldet:
_Also Expertise+Erfahrung und aufwendiges Angelgerät stehen - von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen gesehen - schon in gewisser fester Beziehung, das erste zieht das zweite irgendwann schon zwangsläufig nach sich, manchmal erfolgt die Weiterentwicklung halt nur in sehr langsamen Schritten._

Kann ich dir nicht unbedingt zustimmen. Ein mittlerweile im hohen Alter verstorbenes Vereinsmitglied von uns war DER Aalspezialist weit und breit und seine Räuchertonne qualmte eigentlich immer. 
Keine Ahnung, wie er es anstellte, aber wenn alle 2 Fische fingen, ging er mit 5 nach Hause. Und das immer!

Seine Ausrüstung:
2 Glasfiberruten jeweils um die 2 Meter aus der Uralt grünen Smaragd-Serie der DAM. Ich denke nicht, dass er jemals seine Schnüre ausgetauscht hat, denn mehr als 30 Meter waren mit Sicherheit nicht mehr auf den Rollen. Seine Posen waren Hechtkorkproppen der heftigen Kategorie, von den Jahren schon total angegammelt und verschlissen. 
Der alte Herr ging nichtmal nachts angeln, da er im Dunkeln Angst hatte - aber er fing!

Die komplette Angelindustrie ging so was von spurlos an ihm vorbei... und es war ihm völlig egal

Irgendwie schade, dass diese Originale immer mehr verschwinden.
:c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Der hat sich halt nur nicht weiterentwickelt, bzw. keine Social-Community, die ihn zur Weiterentwicklung gereizt hat. 
Insofern war er eher arm dran, hat ja einiges verpaßt, immer nur Aale ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

_Insofern war er eher arm dran, hat ja einiges verpaßt, immer nur Aale ..

_Nun, mit Hechten kannte er sich auch ganz gut aus....
#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Aber schau mal so: Alle Gewässer leergemacht, alle Aale gezockt was ging - mit alter Vollglasfaser oder gar Gesplisster 2m Rütchen hab ich mit 14, dann alle Hechte rausgestippt und jeden Fisch gejagt, wo möglich, Forellen, Karpfen, alles gerne. Aale nächteweise. Selbst Feuerlöschteiche oder Gärtnereiteiche würden exploriert. Das war ein paar Jahre später durch.
Irgendwann braucht man doch neue Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten. 

Oder anders gesehen: Geld ausgeben für (die richtigen) Angelgeräteschaften ist pure Lust :k, für das feine "Gelöt" :q, kein Muss oder Frust.


----------



## trixi-v-h (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Genau solche Typen sind es aber von denen ein Anfänger viel lernen kann. Ist mir doch vor einigen Jahren genauso gegangen.Man sollte doch als Anfänger erstmal die Grundlagen des Fischen lernen und dazu reicht allemal eine Rute und Rolle für zusammen 50€.Wenn man geschickt einkauft hat man dafür schon recht gutes Gerät.Ich denke da nur an Restposten oder Auslaufmodelle.Das später im Laufe der Jahre hochpreisigeres Gerät dazu kommt ist fast schon zwangsläufig,man hat höhere Ansprüche an das Gerät und manche sind auch nur auf einen Ego-Trip.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Trixi genau so und nicht anders hab ich es gemeint !!
Kann ja sein das ich vieleicht die robustere Art bevorzuge.
Wenn ich lange Spinnfischen gehe da brennen mir höchstens die Füße  und angle immer noch ermüdungsfrei:q.


----------



## jirgel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Dem Fische ist egal was ihm fängt, er am ufer vor dem Angler sich krämt. 

Ich fischen eine Twinpower neben einer Sheakspeare x. irgendwas aber die fische haben sich noch nie deswegen bei mir beschwerd auch die Karpfen haben noch nicht gemerkt wenn sie auf eine Abhakmatter der Firma xy gelandet sind bevor sie zurück gesetzt wurden. Auch die Hechte waren noch nicht bei mir jammern weil sie eben auf einen Bulldog und nicht auf eine Castaic beissen mussten.

Tackelfetisch ist was schönes aber nicht zwingend für erfolgreiches angeln, in der vermutenten Billigware steckt oft das Getriebe von der einen oder anderne glorreichen  und geschätzten Firma.

Auch bei denn Köder tut es der 0,10 Gummifisch wenn er gekocht wird wie der 1,30 Relax. 

Eine Elitebildung unter Anglern wie es oft vorkommt sollte nicht sein aber der Mensch hält sich gerne für was besseres.


----------



## Insomnia (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Und genau das, was Jirgel sagt stimmt zu 100%. Es muss nicht megateuer sein...niemals und in keinem Bereich. Es geht um vernünftige Ausrüstung, und wenn ich für das letzte Prozent an Performance 200% draufzahlen muss ist das Blödsinn...zumindest von der Praxis her. Aber wenn mir das absolute Top-Produkt eben nur gefällt und ich die Kohle habe ist das ok...jedem das Seine! Und wenn ich am Teich eine Rute und einer Rolle für zusammen 400 Euro habe und mein Nebenmann für seine Peitsche 2000 ausgegeben hat dann ist das doch ok...soll er machen. Mir ist es egal, er fühlt sich gut und fertig


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Es ist doch so die Angelgeräte Industrie fördert einen fischigen Hype nach dem anderen könnt ihr euch noch erinnern bevor es das Dropshoten war na was war da genau für 6 Monate der Hype ein must have wollte man nicht Schneider sein na klingelt da was ja genau der Fireball Jighead.

Wie sie alle damals geschwärmt haben nach dem Horizontalangeln der Fireball ja sie werden sich dumm und dämmlich fangen sagte das lebende werbebanner von Rozemeier unser Dieter. Dumm und dämmlich wurde auch gefangen aber nur die Kundschaft. 

Und wie schaut es heute aus nach dem Hype ? Kennt noch jemand denn Fireball |kopfkrat. 

Das Drakovitch der Fireball das Stocker etc es wird immer angelhyps geben und Profis und Pseudoprofis dafür werben, aber der normale Wurm am Jigkopf wird genau so seine Zander weiterfangen und der Karpfen seinen Mais schlürfen.

Das Rad wird jede Woche neu erfunden aber die Fische beissen genau so gut auf alt hergebrachtes viel wichtiger als alles Mördertakel auf der Welt ist erfahrung und wissen sowie eine gabe die es nur mehr selten gibt nämlich beobachtung.

Warum wohl fängt der Profi besser das liegt nicht am Gerät nein drück einen Profi eine Aldi angel in die Hand er wirt auch damit fangen nein es ist die Gabe der Gedult und der Wissenschatz der erfahrung darum fangen andere mehr und nicht wegen dem Takel.

Und grade Jungangler sollten da mal nicht auf denn Blinker hören sondern lieber mal zum Opa oder zum netten alten Angelkollegen gehen, da lernt ihr was.#6 


Und zum Thema neid auf das Angelgerät des anderen, wieso sollte ich auf einen Menschen mit Stella und Co neidisch sein? Die Stella fängt denn fisch auch nicht von alleine


----------



## KHof (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hallo!

Erstmal ist in der Überschrift strenggenommen ein Widerspruch in sich: "Angeln" in Verbindung mit "muss". Angeln ist ein Hobby oder eher eine Leidenschaft. Müssen tut das keiner. Deswegen ist sowohl "Geräteaskese" als auch "Materialschlacht" vollkommen legitim.
Was den Anfänger angeht, ist es auch für ihn absolute Privatsache was er dafür ausgibt - solange kein Familienmitglied Kohldampf schieben muss.

Witzig finde ich immer die Metamorphose des Mefoanfängers.
Jahr 1: Typ kommt mit Gummistiefeln, Regenjacke, irgendeiner Spinnrute und irgendeiner Rolle ans Meer, am Gürtel einen Klappkescher.
Ergebnis: Eine Menge Blinker abgerissen im Uferwasser, wenig gefangen weil alle anderen weiter waten können - Rolle kaputt, Kescher abgesoffen.
Jahr 2: Typ kommt mit neuer Rolle, alter Rute, Regenjacke aber jetzt in der Wathose und einem Watkescher ans Wasser.
Ergebnis: Wathose beim ersten Regen abgesoffen, später immer die Jacke im Wasser hängen. wenig gefangen weil ihm die Fische wegen der harten Rute ausgestiegen sind.
Jahr 3: Wathose, Watjacke, Meforute, Meforolle, Watkescher.
Und schon sieht er aus wie alle am Strand. 

Jahr 10: Typ kommt wieder wie Jahr 1 angetappt und fängt jetzt endlich Fisch.

Klaus


----------



## trixi-v-h (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Wisst ihr was ich hier ganz besonders lustig finde? Fast jeder schreibt ausnahmslos rein das Angeln nicht teuer sein muss und die No-Names auch gutes Zeug herstellen aber wenn ich mir dann die Geräteempfehlungen anschaue dann geht doch unter einer Stella oder Branzino nichts los.Warum wird dann nicht mal einen Anfänger eine Balzer,DAM oder Cormoran empfohlen sondern das Zeug immer als minderwertig dargestellt?


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich hab nichts gegen Comoran ich fisch die5 pi feederrollen auf 2 meiner kleinen Feederruten ^^  und bin mit dem Bürstensystem voll auf begeistert und auch die 3 Ersatzrollen sind bei mir gut angekommen leider gibts die nicht als 4500 modell


----------



## lsski (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich hier ganz besonders lustig finde? Fast jeder schreibt ausnahmslos rein das Angeln nicht teuer sein muss und die No-Names auch gutes Zeug herstellen aber wenn ich mir dann die Geräteempfehlungen anschaue dann geht doch unter einer Stella oder Branzino nichts los.Warum wird dann nicht mal einen Anfänger eine Balzer,DAM oder Cormoran empfohlen sondern das Zeug immer als minderwertig dargestellt?


 
Jau da trifft doch einer den Nagel auf den Kopf !

|znaika: Für all die es noch nicht wissen 

Die Fische können unsere Angel oder Rolle gar nicht sehen #d 

Die sind nämlich so doof und beißen immer an dem Ende der Schnur an dort wo der Köder ist :q 

Darum hat auch der geübte Handleinenangler immer die Nase vorne :m

Wichtig ist die Methode den Fisch an`s Ende der Schnur zu bekommen der Rest ist Geschicklichkeit. |rolleyes


----------



## jirgel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Klar Handleine sehr senbsibel aber ich bin zu Langsam beim einhollen  da würd ich nie zum fischen kommen  nur immer Köderwechesln vor allem bei der Brotflocke


----------



## KHof (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hängt vielleicht auch mit zusammen daß meist nach der "besten Rute für ..." gefragt wird.
Die kostet dann mehr als einen Keks.

Wer übrigens in einem Forum nach Ausrüstung fragt (egal wegen was) wird diese Erfahrung immer machen.

Aber nicht übertreiben - Stella oder anderes Highendgerödel wurde noch nicht mal hier einem Anfänger empfohlen. Mittelklassezeug allerdings schon.

Klaus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Warum wird dann nicht mal einen Anfänger eine Balzer,DAM oder Cormoran empfohlen sondern das Zeug immer als minderwertig dargestellt?



Tun manche doch! Das Problem mit der Empfehlerei ist jedoch, dass ich eigentlich nicht mal sagen kann: die oder die Rolle mit einem günstigen Preis ist in Ordnung.

Beispiel:

Ich fische zwei DAM Quick Original, die 800er Serie glaube ich.
einmal die 830er und einmal die 840er

Beide dürften mittlerweile für unter 30 Euro zu haben sein. 
Die größere Rolle fische ich seit 2 Jahren: super und weicher Lauf, sehr gute Heckbremse, keine seltsamen Geräusche, klasse Kraftumsetzung.
Die Kleinere hingegen quietscht überall, hat Reibegeräusche und die Bremse bekomme ich auch nicht ganz zu.

2 Rollen derselben Serie und qualitativ grundverschieden!
Wie soll man da überhaupt noch Empfehlungen aussprechen können?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



lsski schrieb:


> Jau da trifft doch einer den Nagel auf den Kopf !
> 
> |znaika: Für all die es noch nicht wissen
> 
> ...



Vor allem beim Spinnfischen sind Handleinen echte Bringer. So sensibel wie aus der bloßen Hand läßt sich sonst kein Wobbler führen.


----------



## Loerch (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Klinke schrieb:


> #6 Top posting, dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.
> Gehe ich komplett konform mit und auch deine Gerätschaften und Preisvorstellungen passen zu mir
> Ich werde jedesmal beim angeln belehrt von meinen werten Mitkollegen, das meine Ruten "schlecht verarbeitet" sind "Kratzer im Lack" haben oder was weiss ich nicht alles. Die schöne Rolle von ABU die ich hier im AB gewonnen habe (Danke nochmal) wird als billiger Schrott betitelt.
> Fangen tun die Jungens aber nicht mehr als ich und meine Ausrüstung hält und hält und hält auch...





Du erzählst dir vll eine ******** Klinke, haben wir die letzten zwei Nächte ja mal wieder gesehen...|krach:


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Sehr interessanter Thread...ich oute mich doch glatt als "Billigangler"...ja, ich habe Askari-Kram, ja ich habe Exori und billiges von DAM, keine meiner Ruten war teurer als 49 Euro...die meisten sogar weit billiger...keine Rolle hat über 40 Euro gekostet...und wisst Ihr was das beste ist...ich fange damit fische, bin zufrieden...und ich besitze noch meine ersten Rollen für 34,95 DM von Balzer...und angle bis heute damit auf Weißfisch und Barsch...


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*tja, es fängt ja schon mit der frage an, was ist teuer bzw billig, der eine findet 100 billig der nächste schon teuer.
ich selber angel aus meiner sicht auch mit recht billigen zeug, meine ruten liegen bei circa 50€ meine rollen auch und trotzdem überzeugen sie mich weil sie gut sind.
ich habe früher mit sehr teueren gerät schlechtere erfahrungen gemacht.
aber im allgemeine denke ich angeln kann " muß" aber nicht wirklich teuer sein, wichtig ist das man vertrauen in sein gerät hat.
und es nützut dir auch keine rute und rolle für 700€ was, wenn du nicht angeln kannst.
in unserer anfangszeit haben wir wohl alle mit recht billigem zeug geangelt und haben trotzdem gefangen.
ich höre auch immer wie billig und schlecht meine ruten sind von leuten die das beste vom besten vom besten ihr eigen nennen.
wenn dann mit meinen ruten ein großer karpfen gefangen wird höre ich den spruch, na ja, der karpfen weiss eben nicht wer da angelt und was für gerät er hat, ja , das ist auch richtig, dem fisch ist es sche..egal was für ne rute und rolle ihn besiegt hat.
*


----------



## matchbox (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Moin,

meiner Meinung nach kommt es immer auf Dauer und Einsatzzweck an, was man an Material benötigt.
Nach jahrelanger Pause habe ich letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen. Ich bin unter anderem mit meinem besten Freund für zwei Wochen nach Schweden gefahren.

Beim Ansitzangeln hatte er als Allroundrute eine alte und billige Cormoran Teleskoprute, so ´ne orange schwarze, keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt. Die daran montierte Rolle lief nicht mehr rund und gab beim kurbeln Geräusche von sich. Was soll ich sagen, ich habe beim Ansitz am liebsten seine Rute benutzt.

Etwas anderes war es dann beim Kunstköderangeln. Um meine Wobbler rauszubringen, benutzte ich eine 2,70 m Steckrute, Wurfgewicht 80 bis 150 Gramm, hat glaube ich so um die 35 Euro gekostet. Das Drillen machte mit der Rute zwar auch Spaß, aber irgendwann das Werfen nicht mehr. Nach etlichen Stunden werfen fing nämlich meine Schulter an zu schmerzen 

Ich hab mir jetzt für ein paar Euro mehr eine schöne Kombo zusammen gestellt und Rute und Rolle kommen dabei auf ein Gesamtgewicht von nur 500 Gramm (steife Rute in 2,70m, Wurfgewicht 20 bis 60 Gramm).

Viele Grüße 

Matchbox


----------



## s_rathje (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

"Muss Angeln teuer sein?"

Nein, muss es natürlich nicht.
Wie hier viele schon sagten, fangen sie mit ihrem verhältnismäßig günstigem Tackle genauso viele Fische, wie die Leute, die mit einer x mal teureren Ausrüstung ans Wasser gehen.

Ich selber habe auch mit günstigem Tackle angefangen, und will nicht behaupten, dass alles, was günstig ist auch schlecht sein muss.

Es ist halt eine Frage des Anspruchs!
Ich sehe das Angeln bei mir nicht mehr als einfaches Hobby sondern als Leidenschaft an. 
Und hier liegt meiner Meinung nach der große Unterschied.

Mich macht nichts ärgerlicher, als eine "unsauber" laufende Rolle beim Spinnfischen und genau deshalb leg ich Wert auf eine gewisse Qualität.

Wie viel sie ihm Wet ist, ist natürlich eine Frage des Anspruchs und auch des Geldbeutels. In der Regel hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, je leidenschaftlicher das Angeln ausgeübt wird, desto eher werden hochwertige Ruten, Rollen, usw. bevorzugt.

Mit einer sanft laufenden Rolle und einer strammen Rute fischt es sich einfach deutlich entspannter, als mit einer Kaffemühle und einer Gummipeitsche.
Und Entspannung finden ist nun mal häufig ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Fischens!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Doch, angeln muß teuer sein, sonst haut das mit dem Wohlfühlfaktor nicht hin. Wenn mein Nachbar seine neue Rute präsentiert muß ich doch nachziehen. Schaut euch nur mal bei den Meerforellenruten um, unter 60€ ist doch alles Schrott. Handgefertigte Modelle liegen viel besser in der Hand.:q
Aber jammern wenn der teure Spöki mit dem Drilling im Kraut hängen bleibt. Und hier wird angeln richtig kompliziert, was sich in 100ten Diskussionsbeiträgen über Blinker, Plagiate, ihre Farben, Geräusche, Flug und Tauchverhalten äußert.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*mensch und ich dachte immer angeln soll spaß machen, aber ich glaube das war wohl falsch, ich angel mit billigen zeug, das kann also ja gar keinen spaß machen    
ich höre jetzt auf mit angeln und fange an golf zu spielen 
*


----------



## s_rathje (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ist eben eine Anspruchssache!!!
Mir macht es definitiv mehr Spaß mit mittelklasse Tackle zu fischen!
Gar nicht kann ich nachvollziehen, wie sich jemand ne Handvoll Spökets kauf für sagen wir mal 50 Euro, aber meint an der Rute, Rolle und Schnur muss er sparen.
Für mich muss i wo das Verhältnis stimmen.
An eine 100 Euro Rute hänge ich mir keine 20 Euro Rolle.
Und wenn ich ein Spöket gute 6 Euro? kostet, dann möchte ich nicht eine Rute haben, bei der der Blank das gleiche gekostet hat.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten, denen ihr Hobby nicht so viel Wert ist, es kann es sich vllt. auch nicht jeder leisten, oder will es ganz einfach nicht, aber zu sagen, dass hochwertigere Ruten und Rollen ihr Geld nicht Wert sind, finde ich unangemessen.


----------



## opi2001 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

@ trixi-v-h
ich wills nicht nochmal zitieren aber das was du geschrieben hast ist vollkommen richtig.Jeder Angler bevorzugt eben seine Lieblingsmarke und er wird auch immer bei Fragen seine Erfahrungswerte mit seinen Angelsachen einbringen.
Um auf das Thema 
Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??
kann ich nur sagen ,das es überhaupt nicht teuer sein muß.Am Ende fragt der Fisch nicht ob ich jetzt beißen soll weis ne Red Arc ist oder nicht weils ne DAM ist.
Viele versuchen aus mit dem Angeln richtig gute Kohle zu verdienen.Da wird erzählt das der Blank gebaut wurde mit materialen aus der Weltraumforschung und blah blah blah...
Ich persönlich würde mir nie eine Rute kaufen für über 150 Euro ,weil ich der Meinung bin das das viel zu überteuert zum angeln ist.Und jedes weis wie schwer 150 Euro erst mal zu verdienen sind.
Es gibt preiswerte Ruten auch für 30 Euro die stabil und gute Quali haben.Ich selber fische beim Spinnfischen mit den sogenannten Billigruten und keine hat mich bis jetzt im Stich gelassen.Am Ende ist der Köder am Hacken das wichtigste. 
Es liegt natürlich im Ermessen eines Jedens ob er sich ne teure oder billige Rute kaufen will und was er fürs angeln bezahlen will.


----------



## olaf70 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört, wenn jeder Mann seinen Beruf und seine Ehe so ernst wie sein Hobby, in diesem Fall Angeln; nehmen würde, hätten wir nie eine Wirtschaftskrise und nicht eine so hohe Scheidungsrate!
Es ist wahrscheinlich wie beim Auto. Natürlich kommt man mit einem Kleinwagen überall hin. Aber fast alle die sich es sich leisten können fahren halt was größeres oder schnelleres.
Und das ist auch gut so, alles andere wäre langweilig.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*wahrscheinlich finde alle angeln besser und nehmen es ernster weil angeln nicht maulig ist und ständig nervt wie gewisse bosse auf der arbei oder frauen zu hause *


----------



## olaf70 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Weißt bescheid!


----------



## Borg (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Muss doch letztendlich jeder selber wissen, was er für sein Hobby ausgeben möchte.

Für mich persönlich gibt es die Worte "zu teuer" nicht. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage "Ist es mir das Wert?"

Es macht mir eben halt auch Spass mit gutem Equipment zu angeln (und es gibt definitiv z. T. grosse Unterschiede zwischen Low-Budget und High-End Gerät!) und Spass ist es, was mir mein Hobby bringen soll! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## angler4711 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



> *AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*
> Muss doch letztendlich jeder selber wissen, was er für sein Hobby ausgeben möchte.
> 
> Für mich persönlich gibt es die Worte "zu teuer" nicht. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage "Ist es mir das Wert?"
> ...


 

Da stimme ich dir zu, muss jeder selber wissen was sein Hobby ihn wert ist.


----------



## stichling-hunter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Vernünftige Fische zu fangen und anständig zu fischen mit einer Ruten/Rollen-Combo welche preislich unter 500€ liegt ist doch eigentlich gar nicht möglich, oder?  |kopfkrat

.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Vernünftige Fische zu fangen und anständig zu fischen mit einer Ruten/Rollen-Combo welche preislich unter 500€ liegt ist doch eigentlich gar nicht möglich, oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> .


 

blödsinn|uhoh:


----------



## Seefliege (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

|wavey:

" ... Vernünftige Fische zu fangen und anständig zu fischen mit einer Ruten/Rollen-Combo welche preislich unter 500€ liegt ist doch eigentlich gar nicht möglich, oder? ..."

nee, ich würde sagen ab stichlingsgröße aufwärts lieber gleich auf *1000 €* hochgehen ... :m

da drängt sich doch der verdacht auf, dass du angeln nur zur befriedigung deines materiellen fetischismus betreibst?! |kopfkrat
( ... Verehrung bestimmter Gegenstände im Glauben an übernatürliche Eigenschaften ... |engel


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Vernünftige Fische zu fangen und anständig zu fischen mit einer Ruten/Rollen-Combo welche preislich unter 500€ liegt ist doch eigentlich gar nicht möglich, oder?  |kopfkrat
> 
> .



Nee, da hast du Recht. Solche Werte muß man zu Hause pflegen und den Angelkollegen Bilder davon zeigen. :m
Schleimige Fische passen nicht dazu.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*man sagt ja immer wenn einer nen kleinen hat, dann muß er das durcvh ein tolles großes auto ersetzen 
vielleicht ist das beim angeln auch so, wer nix drauf hat, will wenigstens tolle teure ruten haben mit denen er nichts fängt 
weil die karpfen, alle, forellen hechte und zander ja auch vorher gucken wer ne gute rolle und rute hat 
*


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi, ich kann nur von meinen bevorzugten Angel - Händler (HKL in Lengerich/Westf.) sprechen. Der Kollege in Ibbenbüren in der Nähe vom Aasee (der Gastkartenverkäufer Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) ist auch so gut drauf
Das Verkaufsgespräch läuft etwa so ab:
Ich: Brauche eine super ...rute mit Rolle + Schnur für kleines Geld!
Angeldealer:Was willst du ausgeben?
Ich: 80€ - 100€
Angeldealer fängt an zu kramen, dann wird noch ein bischen gefeilscht und 100 € wandern über den Ladentisch.
Alle sind zufrieden.
Mit Internetkauf habe ich bei Angelsachen keine besonders guten Erfahrungen gemacht.  
Außerdem wo kaufe den täglichen Kleinkram wenn alle alles im Netz kaufen und der Angelhändler dann mal irgendwann zumacht?

Angelzeitung (ausgenommen umsonste Angebote im Netz) lese ich eigentlich nicht mehr, da ich das Gefühl habe das sie nicht´s wirklich neues schreiben.
Foren finde ich klasse gerade für Wiedereinsteiger oder Neulinge man einfach lesen oder Fragen.
Edit: Fängt eine Rute für 300 € oder eine so teure Rolle mehr Fische? Ich bin mir sicher das das nicht so ist.


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Angeln ist so kompliziert, wie ich es mir mache. Angeln kostet mich so viel Geld, wie es mir wert ist.


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> *
> man sagt ja immer wenn einer nen kleinen hat, dann muß er das durcvh ein tolles großes auto ersetzen
> *



Hm, darüber sollten wir mal bei den angelnden Frauen diskutieren. Frau schaut sich ihre Angelkumpels ja an, doch meistens sind die ganz schön vermummt.:q


----------



## padotcom (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Edit: Fängt eine Rute für 300 € oder eine so teure Rolle mehr Fische? Ich bin mir sicher das das nicht so ist.



Wer behauptet das?
Ein Totschlagargument!

Genau da liegt ja der Hase im Pfeffer. Ich glaube kein einziger Angler der Gerät der High End Klasse benutzt, bildet sich ein, damit mehr zu fangen. Sie haben nur wesentlich mehr Spaß und deutlich mehr Entspannung beim Angeln.


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Servus. Angeln ist und bleibt ein Hobby. Hobbys kosten nun mal Geld, für den einen mehr und den anderen weniger. Was teuer ist kommt auch auf andere Faktoren an. Wenn einer 1200.- im Monat verdient wird eine 300.- Rute teuer sein wenn einer 10.000.- im Monat verdient wird eine 500.- Rute vieleicht ein Schnäppchen sein. So einfach ist das. Eine andere Sache ist ob diverses Angelzeug das Geld wirklich wert ist. Wenn ich im Fliegenrutensektor schau frag ich mich wirklich öfters ob ein Preis für ne Kohlefaserfliegenrute von 900.- oder mehr wirklich noch ok ist. Ist aber nur meine Persönliche Meinung. Früher hab ich Modellflugzeuge gebaut das war auf jeden fall teuer als Angeln. Also Leute gebt für euer Hobby einfach aus was es euch wert ist und habt Freude daran.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein einziger Angler der Gerät der High End Klasse benutzt, bildet sich ein, damit mehr zu fangen. Sie haben nur wesentlich mehr Spaß und deutlich mehr Entspannung beim Angeln.


 

Wie willst du denn den Spaß anderer beurteilen? Oder die Entspannung?

Das ist doch Augenwischerei. Ich besitze ja selbst auch das ein oder andere etwas teurere Ausrüstungsstück, habe aber mit allem anderen ebenso viel "Spaß". Eine 20 Euro Rute mit einer besonderen Geschichte kann (muss aber nicht) wesentlich mehr Spaß machen als irgendein anonymer Japan-Hype. Ich polarisiere hier extra ein wenig, aber verstehst du, was ich damit sagen will?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Ich denke es ist auch vom Charakter und Typ des jeweiligen Anglers abhängig. Ich habe einmal vor vielen Jahren Maschinenmechaniker gelernt und bin Handwerklich einigermaßen auf der Höhe. Bei mir muss das PreisLeistungsverhältnis ungefähr stimmen. Mir stellt es immer wieder die Nackenhaare wenn Angler behaupten dass es kein Bissanzeigerset unter 300-400Euro gibt dass etwas taugt, oder von vornherein nicht absoluter Müll ist. Mein Gott was ist an einem 400-1000 Euro Bissanzeigerset so viel anders wie der Name der da drauf steht? An Technik ist da nicht mehr wie 30- 90 Euro mehr drin, wenn überhaupt. Das ist bei vielen Angelsachen so und immer denke ich es kann doch nicht wahr sein dass die die Werbung so aufnehmen und dann die allerbesten Vertreter der Firmen hier im Forum sind.

Natürlich gönne ich jedem die 1000 Euro Rolle oder Rute, wenn man es hat, und mit dem Geld nichts vernünftigeres mehr machen kann bitte, jeder wie er will. Aber mehr Fische fängt man aus diesem Grund nicht.

Ich habe einen Freund der jahrelang einen Angelladen hatte und bei dem ich aus Freundschaft am Samstag mitgearbeitet habe. Mir sind daher die Einkaufspreise einigermaßen bekannt und vielleicht zieht es mir deshalb immer wieder die Schuhe aus wenn ich hier so manches lese. 

Auch ein gutes Beispiel sind Platikteile, die kosten in der Herstellung fast nichts, aber wenn Humminbird oder Lowrance drauf steht kostet die Abdeckung fürs Display gleich mal 23-25 Euro.......im Supermarkt bekomme ich dafür fünfundzwanzig 10l Eimer^^^^

Es ist unglaublich wie wir alle die Werbung in uns drin haben und die Firmen geben deshalb nicht umsonst dafür Millionen aus.

Frauen und Cremen, nein jetzt reicht es.

Aber ich will hier nichts vorschreiben oder sonstwas, sondern das sind nur meine Gedanken und Angeln kann sowas von einfach sein.


----------



## padotcom (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn den Spaß anderer beurteilen? Oder die Entspannung?
> 
> Das ist doch Augenwischerei. Ich besitze ja selbst auch das ein oder andere etwas teurere Ausrüstungsstück, habe aber mit allem anderen ebenso viel "Spaß". Eine 20 Euro Rute mit einer besonderen Geschichte kann (muss aber nicht) wesentlich mehr Spaß machen als irgendein anonymer Japan-Hype. Ich polarisiere hier extra ein wenig, aber verstehst du, was ich damit sagen will?



Eben. Kann, muss aber nicht. Ich hab mit etwas höherwertigem Zeugs eben mehr Spaß als ich vorher mit weniger höherwertigem hatte.


----------



## Bassattack (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

:gMuss ich auch mal was dazu sagen ,also wie gesagt ich kauf mir auch bloss teures tackel ,aber wie gesagt ich stehe dann auch zu den billigtackels ,ob es mir am ende mehr erfolg bringt mit meinen teuren rollen oder ruten bezweifel ich selber ,da ich meine gewässer gut kenne ,und garantiere wenn ich jede übliche billige Rute in der hand habe ,|bigeyesgenauso viel fange ,ob nun die rute weniger wiegt oder die rolle ist sekunder,mein Opa sagte immer "wer stark ist und muskeln hat den stört das gewicht nicht "ja der satz der gefiell mir immer #6
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Die Diskussion ist doch so wie sie hier schon wieder geführt wird total beknackt.

Man bekommt glatt den Eindruck, dass hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise Neid eine große Rolle spielt. Als wenn irgendjemand seinen sozialen Status dadurch definieren würde, ob er eine 30 oder 300 Euro Rolle fischt. Das ist doch schlicht Blödsinn.

Wenn jemand angeln von der Pike auf gelernt hat, fest mit beiden Beinen im Leben steht, nicht jedes Wochenende saufen geht, sein Geld nicht für irgendwelchen Pimpmist an seinem Auto ausgibt und auch keine 1000 Watt-Bass-Box in seinem Gebrauchtwagen braucht, dann spricht nix dagegen, wenn er sich mal nettes Tackle leistet, was eben ein paar Euronen mehr kostet, wenn er diese eben über hat.
Er wird dann schon abwägen können ob es etwas taugt oder ob er da Schrott gekauft hat und ist gegebenenfalls selbst schuld.

Das Angeln nicht teuer sein muß, das ist doch selbverständlich. Das man Freude und Spaß am Angeln haben kann und wird ohne teuer einzukaufen, das ist doch auch eine Binsenwahrheit.

Mir ist das lattenzack, was mein Mitangler an Gerät fischt, hauptsache ich kann vernünftig mit mit ihm klönen.

Das einzige was zählt ist letztendlich, dass man am Wasser zufrieden ist.


----------



## Janbr (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Meiner Meinung wird diese Diskussion zu keinem Schluss kommen. 

Erstens ist fuer den einen 30 Euro teuer, fuer den naechsten sind 30 Euro Peanuts.

Die Frage ist doch was ist mir mein Hobby wert. Soviel gebe ich dafuer aus.

Wenn dem nicht so waere wuerden wir alle einen "Volkswagen" fahren der uns von A nach B bringt, in die Dom. Rep. in urlaub fahren und in einer genau gleichen Dreiraumwohnung in der Platte wohnen.

Die Idee gab's schonmal, sie geht allerdings dafuer aus, dass jeder Mensch zur Befriedigung seiner Beduerfnisse das selbe benoetigt und dem ist nicht so.

Der eine fischt mit Schnur und Haken, der naechste eben mit einer handgelutschten Rute mit Echtgoldhaken.

Das hat nichts mit mehr fangen oder mehr Spass zu tun, das hat (wie bereits gesagt) damit zu tun wieviel ich bereit bin auszugeben. 

Das ist die hohe Kunst des Marketing, man muss Beduerfnisse erzeugen von denen der Konsument vorher noch gar nicht wusste das er sie hat, den blosse Schnur und aken fangen auch ihren Fisch, oder?

Und es liegt natuerlich noch dazu in der natur des Menschen seinen Mitmenschen zeigen zu wollen, das der eignen Wagen scheller, das eigene haus groesser und die eigene Rute laenger ;-) ist.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Servus. Ich versteh eigentlich den Sinn der ganzen Diskusion nicht. Es ist wie überall jeder soll sich kaufen was er will. Fangt bei der Unterhose an und hört beim Flugzeug auf. Wer braucht heute 100ps beim Auto wenn 20 auch reichen. Ist doch alles Quatsch die Wirtschaft braucht Umsatz ansonsten gäbe es noch mehr Arbeitslose denke ich mal. Ich habe einieg Jahre einen kleinen Ford Fiesta mit 70ps gefahren und hab mir voriges Jahr einen  Pontiac mit 175ps gekauft ja warum hab ich das getan. Weil er mir gefällt ich viel Platz habe und nicht mehr schalten brauche. Warum kauft sich einer eine Rute um 1000.- weil sie im gefällt punkt aus.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## deinosuchus (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi!

Für sein Hobby ausgeben kann jeder was er will. Was die Angelei betrifft, spielt es natürlich auch eine Rolle für uns, ob das Gerät in den Händen optisch und technisch gefällt. Wir sind halt auch Spielkinder... 

Das wirkliche Problem sind aber die Angler, die meinen das man unter einer bestimmten Preisklasse erst garnicht anfangen brauch. So wird doch zum Spinnfischen immer wieder ein und die gleiche Rolle empfohlen, die auch nicht gerade 1,50 Euro kostet. Alles darunter geht garnicht! Sorry, SO EIN QUATSCH!

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, darüber sollten wir mal bei den angelnden Frauen diskutieren. Frau schaut sich ihre Angelkumpels ja an, doch meistens sind die ganz schön vermummt.:q



tja, klar sind die vermummt, weil sich fkk angeln noch nicht so durchgesetzt hat:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi,
sollte jeder selber wissen was er für sein Angelgerät ausgibt , aber ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen die sich Angelgerät auf Pump kaufen , alles schon erlebt :q

Genau so schön wenn ich sehe das die Kinder in den letzten Lumpen rumlaufen aber Papa mit ner teuren Angel und Rolle ans Wasser geht.

Ich bin leidenschafflicher Angler , verbringe auch sehr viel Zeit auf und am Wasser , aber in erste Line achte ich darauf das meine Familie zufrieden gestellt ist , wenn dann was über bleibt dann gönne ich mir auch mal ne Rute oder Rolle für gut 100 Euro.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> tja, klar sind die vermummt, weil sich fkk angeln noch nicht so durchgesetzt hat:vik:


Ich kenne da eine die angelt auch ganz gerne oben ohne 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eine die angelt auch ganz gerne oben ohne
> Gruß Udo



mensch, genau so eine suche ich noch zu angeln |laola:


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Hi,
zum angeln ?
Oder willst du ihr zeigen wie man(n) mit einer Rute umgeht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> zum angeln ?
> Oder willst du ihr zeigen wie man(n) mit einer Rute umgeht
> Gruß Udo


natürlich nur zum angeln, also vielleicht, mal sehen, kann man(n) so noch nicht sagen


----------



## F4M (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Wenn hier jemand schreibt daß er mit seiner 20 € Rolle die letzten 10 Jahre über glücklich war kann es kein Spinnfischer sein. 

Die einzigste Rolle die ich noch aus den Anfängen meine Spinnfischerzeit habe, und die mich über viele Jahre ohne zu Mucken begleitet hat  ist eine Abu Cardinal 55, und die war früher an der Kaufkraft gemessen schon so teuer wie heute ne Stella. Liegt heute im verdienten Ruhestand in der Vitrine. Das ganze Billigzeug wurde schon lange entsorgt.

Teures und qualitativ hochwertiges Tackle macht einem nicht zu einem besseren Angler, aber es bezahlt sich auf Dauer mit Sicherheit aus. Vom höheren Spaßfaktor mit hochwertigem Tackle mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist doch so wie sie hier schon wieder geführt wird total beknackt.
> 
> Man bekommt glatt den Eindruck, dass hier in irgendeiner Art und Weise Neid eine große Rolle spielt. Als wenn irgendjemand seinen sozialen Status dadurch definieren würde, ob er eine 30 oder 300 Euro Rolle fischt. Das ist doch schlicht Blödsinn.
> 
> ...




Absolute Zustimmung Uli.
Schön geschrieben!:m

Mir ist auch völlig egal, womit der Andere fischt.
Hauptsache er hat Spaß dran und kommt mit seinem Zeugs gut zurecht.

Doch leider ist in unserer Gesellschaft der Neid und die Mißgunst, sowie das andere Extrem das "Belächeln" tief verwurzelt.
Genau das führt dann doch meist zu Konflikten!


----------



## Borg (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Doch leider ist in unserer Gesellschaft der Neid und die Mißgunst, sowie das andere Extrem das "Belächeln" tief verwurzelt.
> Genau das führt dann doch meist zu Konflikten!



Da haste leider völlig Recht mit !

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*ja, so ist es wohl, bei den spinnfischern ist es auch wirklich wichtig ne gute rolle mit vielen kugellagern zu haben, das sehe ich auch so.
aber beim karpfenangeln reichen auch locker 5 kugellager, wir benutzen die rollen ja nicht so oft wie ihr.
und so reicht da auch " tackel" früher haben wir gerät gesagt als es noch die deutsche sprache gegeben hat, das nicht ganz so teuer sein muß.
so, ich move jetzt mal los, pack mein tackel und gehe an nem hot spot , und mach da einen ansitz... oder auf deutsch, ichb gehe jetzt mal, pack mein klopapier , gehe aufs klo und mache da nen ansitz.....
es lebe die deutsche sprache   
*


----------



## Fanne (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

meine erste Raubfisch Kombo !

Fürs Spin und  Köfi Angeln !!

bei http://www.thomas-philipps-onlineshop.de   24,95€

funzt heute noch wo eine shimano schon lange das zeitliche gesegnet hatte bei mir !!


und mein eisangel kram !

http://www.thomas-philipps-onlineshop.de für glatte 10 €


es drillt sogar grosse  fische  


billig und gut !!!


----------



## Fanne (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

ach , bevor ich vergesse ..


das eigentliche thema war  " Equip für Einsteiger für wenig Geld"

verstehe nich weshalb ihr diskutiert das eine 300 € rolle mehr spass bereitet wie eine 10 € rolle !

Es gin um einsteiger, das diese nicht abgeschrekt werden wenn nur modelle  vorgestellt werden die mehrere 100 euronen kosten !! 

viele sagen auch  Baitcaster rollen für unter 100€sind nicht zu gebrauchen !

Totaler käse ! umgehen muss man damit können !!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Fanne schrieb:


> ach , bevor ich vergesse ..
> 
> 
> das eigentliche thema war  " Equip für Einsteiger für wenig Geld"
> ...




*Deine Postings sind immer so aggressiv.

Wieso eigentlich?
*


----------



## Bassattack (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Mann muss ja auch mal sagen ,also billig wegkommen als Spinnfischer ,ist etwas schwierig da nun mal Rapala oder Wobbler oder bestimmte Shads ,bleiköpfe u.s.w. alles heut zu tage richtig Geld kostet das ist heut nun mal Fakt,hat man mal gerade 200 rapalas das steigert sich sofort in die 300€ summen ,natürlich kann mann mit alten FZ Blinker oder anderen Kunstködern der billigen wariante auch Angeln ,aber wie gesagt in bestimmten gewässern ,die stark befischt werden benötigt man immer wieder neue Köder ob Shads oder Wobbler das man zumal zum gloreichen erfolg kommt ,fangen kann jeder aber Prachtexemplare zu überlisten ,meiner meinug nach benötigt man schon etwas neuere Kunsköder.

Wie gesagt um Friedfisch nachzustellen kann  ich nur sagen dazu benötigt man nicht viel soweit ich weiss gibt es in den Einkaufzenters immer wieder Angebote für 36€-45€ (Teleskop rute +Rolle und blei ,wierbel,Hacken,u.s.w.

Aber immer wieder gibt es natürlich auch preisgünstiges Angelzeug das sich JJahre bewärt.
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Fanne schrieb:


> meine erste Raubfisch Kombo !
> 
> Fürs Spin und  Köfi Angeln !!
> 
> bei http://www.thomas-philipps-onlineshop.de   24,95€



Wie oft bist du denn in der Woche damit zum Beispiel mit Gummiködern unterwegs? Zweimal? Dreimal? Fischt du damit oft im Salzwasser? Sagen wir mal so 50 Angeltage?


----------



## KHof (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Versuchts doch mal ganz einfach:

Angeln kann ganz einfach und preiswert sein.

Muss es aber nicht, man kann es so weit verkomplizieren wie es Spass macht. (Bzw. die Kinder ausreichend zu Essen haben.)

Wo ist eigendlich das Problem?

Klaus


----------



## F4M (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Fanne schrieb:


> verstehe nich weshalb ihr diskutiert das eine 300 € rolle mehr spass bereitet wie eine 10 € rolle !
> 
> viele sagen auch  Baitcaster rollen für unter 100€sind nicht zu gebrauchen !
> 
> Totaler käse ! umgehen muss man damit können !!




.....:q ist ganz einfach, weil ich das alles schon viele Jahre hinter mir hab.
Ich bin in der Woche 3-5 mal am Wasser, da kann ich mir billiges einfach nicht leisten


----------



## Bassattack (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



F4M schrieb:


> .....:q ist ganz einfach, weil ich das alles schon viele Jahre hinter mir hab.
> Ich bin in der Woche 3-5 mal am Wasser, da kann ich mir billiges einfach nicht leisten




So viel Zeit  möchte ich auch mal haben das ich 4-5 mal die woche am wasser angeln kann ,|kopfkrataber leider last meine arbeit mir das nicht zu#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Andal schrieb:


> Angeln ist so kompliziert, wie ich es mir mache. Angeln kostet mich so viel Geld, wie es mir wert ist.


 

ich glaube damit hat Andal es auf den Punkt gebracht!#6


----------



## s_rathje (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



F4M schrieb:


> .....:q ist ganz einfach, weil ich das alles schon viele Jahre hinter mir hab.
> Ich bin in der Woche 3-5 mal am Wasser, da kann ich mir billiges einfach nicht leisten


 
Sehe ich ähnlich.
Die 3-5 mal pro Woche komme ich leider nicht ans Wasser, aber ich bin auch zu arm um billig zu kaufen.
Was spar ich von einer 40 Euro Rolle, wenn ich mir alle 1.5 Jahre eine neue kaufen *muss*?


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

*Was schert michs Weib, was schert michs Kind? Solln sie betteln, wenn sie hungrig sind!*:vik::vik::vik:









Keine Sorge, ich lebe im Endstadium einer Scheidung und habe kein Kinder. Ich kann ab sofort alles verprassen!


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Angeln MUSS überhaupt nicht teuer sein.
Angeln ist so teuer, wie man es selber will.
Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man mit ner 50€ genauso viel Spaß hat, wie mit ner 500€ Combo, dann kann man doch die "Billig-Combo" fischen.
Ich weiß aber, dass es es MIR einfach viel mehr Spaß macht, mit einer Combo zu fischen, bei der zum einen Die Rolle:
-sauber und ruhig läuft
-extrem "weich" bremst
-sauber Schnur wickelt
-leicht ist
-und, und und...

Zum anderen die Rute:

-sauber verarbeitet
-guten Köderkontakt vermittelt
-leicht ist
-gute Ringe hat
-gute Aktion
-nicht kopflastig ist
-und, und, und...

Und das gibt es eben nicht für 22,95€.

Wie Uli es schon sagte, mir ist es völlig egal, was mein Mitangler fischt.
Ich möchte mit ihm Spaß haben, lachen, reden können.

Ich spiele manchmal für meinen Kumpel "Tackleberater", da man bei unserem Angelladen einfach nicht kaufen kann.

1. Er ist absolut überteuert( 2er Mepps für 4€#d, woanders bekommt man den für 2€, da ist 100% teurer. bei ruten und Rollen ist es nicht anders.)

2. Er einem Anfänger, das verkauft, was er loswerden will.
Dabie handelt es sich eigentlich immer um den letzten Scheiß, den er völlig überteuert verkauft und sagt: Das ist das Beste, was du bekommen kannst.

3. Er selber nicht wirklich viel Ahnung hat

4. Bei der Frage: "Habt ihr auch "No-Acton-Shads"", die Antwort kommt: "Hää, was ist das denn?Wir könne auch nicht alles haben."

5. Zitat: Wenn ihr auf Hecht angeln wollt, dann amcht das auf jeden Fall mit lebendem Köderfisch, das ist viel besser als mit totem.

6. Er kein Shimano führt:q:q:q

Wieder zu meinem Kumpel.
Ich rate ihm eig. immer, von billigem Tackle ab, weil es mich nerven würde,wenn er frustriert neben mir stehen würde, und nur rumnörgelt.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## silvio323 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Angeln MUSS überhaupt nicht teuer sein.
> Angeln ist so teuer, wie man es selber will.
> Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass man mit ner 50€ genauso viel Spaß hat, wie mit ner 500€ Combo, dann kann man doch die "Billig-Combo" fischen.
> Ich weiß aber, dass es es MIR einfach viel mehr Spaß macht, mit einer Combo zu fischen, bei der zum einen Die Rolle:
> ...



#6
Dem ist wohl nicht mehr viel zuzufügen.
Weiter so...


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Pedda lass mich mal ausm Spiel^^ Ich hör mir zwar immer deine Meinung an, außer bei der Exage habe ich sie noch nie befolgt....:-D

Außerdem selbst wenn es Schrottsachen seien sollten, sind es immer noch *MEINE *Schrottsachen :q:q:q

Jeder sollte meiner Meinung nach soviel Geld ausgeben, wie er dafür zur Verfügung stellt und sich das kaufen womit er glücklich ist.

Einem Angelanfänger zum Beispiel nützt es nichts sich eine Rute und eine Rolle für jeweils 100€ zu kaufen....

David Ende....


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> ...... da man bei unserem Angelladen einfach nicht kaufen kann.
> 
> 1. Er ist absolut überteuert( 2er Mepps für 4€#d, woanders bekommt man den für 2€, da ist 100% teurer. bei ruten und Rollen ist es nicht anders.)
> 
> ...


 
Selbst Maden sind bei ihm 50% teurer :vik:


----------



## Fanne (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie oft bist du denn in der Woche damit zum Beispiel mit Gummiködern unterwegs? Zweimal? Dreimal? Fischt du damit oft im Salzwasser? Sagen wir mal so 50 Angeltage?



Servus Sundvogel .

Als ich im september 2008 meinen schein gemacht habe , hatte ich mir so eine rute in 2,40m länge mit rolle und schnur für 25 € gekauft.

neu mit schein ist man nun mal angelgeil . da ich zu dieser zeit extrem viel zeit hatte , bin ich täglich  2-3 stunden angeln gewesen mit kunstköder .

diese ruten kombination mit rolle und schnur (28er mono) habe ich fast ein dreiviertel jahr geangelt ! und was soll ich sagen , 

bis heute ist da nix beschädigt . schwergängig oder sonstiges.

das einzige was mich an der rute gestört hat , war das die spitze schon ziemlich dick war !

aber trotzdem , auch spinangeln muss nicht teuer sein !!

Jetz nutze ich diese Kombination fürs Köderfisch angeln !
Bei der ganzen Kombo habe ich bisher nur die  Schnur gegen  geflochtene ersetzt ! .

Mittlerweile habe ich mir eine neue Spinrute zugelegt und auch neue Rolle . Wenn man bedenkt das diese Kombo  gerade mal 130 € gekostet hat und voll und ganz ihre Dienste erfüllt , bin ich damit voll zufrieden !

andere mögen jetzt vllt sagen das meine Kombo 

( Blue Arc + Daiwa Powermesh 2,40 m  20-60wg) 

Schrott ist und es damit kein Spass macht zu Angeln weil sie  weit unter preisen liegt die hier manche Spezies anprangern .

Soll aber egal sein . Ich habe damit Spass und es geht auch BILLIG vernünftig !


beste Grüsse aus Magdeburg


----------



## Fanne (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Deine Postings sind immer so aggressiv.
> 
> Wieso eigentlich?
> *




Tagchen Dirk .

Sorry wenn es  "Aggressiv" rüberkommt. 

bevor ich in diesem Thema geantwortet hatte , habe ich alle 11 Seiten gelesen , darin kommt oft vor das Rollen unter 300 € kein Spass machen , 

auch steht auch in einem Post ziemlich weit vorne das die Einsteiger abgeschreckt werden weil  nur Sehr TEURES equip beworben wird.

Lies es alles nochmals durch und dann wirst du festellen was ich damit meinte.


Grüsse aus Magdeburg.


----------



## krixo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

finde das drumherum ist schon recht teuer. da ich nicht im verein bin muss ich mir jedes mal ne gastkarte für 8 euro holen, sprit für 5 euro verfahren und köder holen. So muss ich schon jedes mal mit 20 öcken rechnen wenn ich loszieh. Bei den ködern seh ich dann meist zu, dass ich mir vorher ordentlich parikell koch und das futter mit paniermehl "streck". wenn ich auf boilies karpfen angeln will fütter ich halt auch viel frolic um die kosten runter zu halten. 

wenn ich mir dann noch das teuerst mögliche equipment holen würde, wäre das ja ne katastrophe. alle meine ruten kommen noch aus meiner jugend als ich angefangen hab. sind also alle um die 10 jahre alt. letztes jahr hab ich mir mal 2 sprorollen für je 50 öcken geholt. bin damit auch super zufrieden.

für mich zählt es beim angeln ehr ne gute zeit am see zu verbringen und nen bisschen rauskommen. ich muss dann auch nicht mit den teuersten boilies oder wobblern versuchen mit ruten über 300 euro die dicksten fische rauszuziehen. 

klar wenn man "nur" fischen geht um die richtigen kracher zu packen sollte man auch perfekt ausgerüstet sein aber für alle die ehr das naturerlebnis und das angeln an sich geniessen wollen reicheht auch normales standartequipment.


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Servus. Ich fische mit Ruten zwischen 30 und 300.- genau so Rollen von 30-100.- Was soll ich sagen mir macht angeln mit allem spass. Mein Cormoran Cormaxx Rollen laufen wie am ersten Tag ohne schleifen oder sonstiges auch die Bremsen sind 100%ok. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Was ist teuer? Ist etwas seinen Preis nicht wert, dann ist es für mich zu teuer. Das kann die neueste Hightechrolle ebenso sein, wie die Haspel für 20,- €, die aber noch nicht mal einen Zehner wert ist. Lediglich der zuviel verplemperte Betrag unterscheidet beide Produkte, bezieht man es rein auf den Begriff teuer.

Aber auch der Wert ist so eine verdammt individuelle Sache. Was mir ein Trumm wert ist, kann dem einen viel zu übertrieben erscheinen und noch ein anderer findet es wiederum lumpig. Was ist also der tatsächliche Wert? Das mag sich jeder für sich beantworten.

Viele Angler sind mit ihren Geräten vollauf zufrieden, wenn sie einfach nur ihren Zweck erfüllen. Das ist gut so und niemand hat das Recht, ihnen ihre Ansicht in Abrede zu stellen. Daneben gibts aber auch Zunftbrüder, die haben eine mords Freude daran, den gleichen Zweck plus einem ordentlichen Schuß Exklusivität und höchster Qualität zu genießen. Denen gilt das gleiche Recht!

Und sind wir uns doch mal ehrlich ihr Brüder und Schwestern. Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen einem exklusiven Artikel habt und einem aus der Kategorie solide, brauchbar und preiswert und beide Sachen belasten nicht euer Budget, dann ist sicher keiner dabei, der sagt, ach nehm ich die billige Version, denn tuts schon ist mir genug. Jeder ist eben gerne Besitzer!


----------



## padotcom (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Das perfekte Sclusswort!!


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie kompliziert und teuer muss Angeln sein??*

Wenn etwas schlecht ist, ist selbst geschenkt zu teuer.

Gruß
David


----------

